# Berlusconi ha deciso: vende il Milan. Ci sono i cinesi di Evergrande



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

E' stata una giornata piena di notizie sul fronte cessione cessione. Ci accingiamo ad aprire un nuovo, ennesimo topic, per darvi notizie sempre aggiornate e facilmente consultabili. Il precedente topic, in pochissime ore, ha superato le 53 pagine. 

Si continua da qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...l-milan-ce-jack-ma-vt36305-53.html#post940837 ).

Ecco tutte le ultime news:

Corriere dello Sport (Campopiano): *Berlusconi ha dato l'ok alla cessione del Milan. Il presidente rossonero, dopo tempo, si è deciso a mollare l'osso. E' il fondo Evergrande Real Estate a comprare il Milan! Si chiama Evergrande Real Estate Group e sotto la sua guida il Guangzhou ha vinto gli ultimi 5 titoli. Seguono aggiornamenti


Il proprietario di Evergrande Real Estate Group (del quale fa parte anche Jack Ma) è Xu Jiayin con un patrimonio di 10 miliardi di dollari secondo Forbes.*

_______________________________

*Bellinazzo: passi in avanti, c'è l'intesa di massima. E' stato raggiunto un compromesso tra il consorzio guidato da Galatioto e Fininvest. A questo punto tocca a Berlusconi decidere se accettare o meno l'intesa. Qualora dicesse di si, si aprirebbe la fase dell'esclusiva con la due diligence finale e l'obiettivo di chiudere entro l'estate (nessuna scadenza precisa, ndr). I tecnici Fininvest e i consulenti dei cinesi stanno curando gli ultimi dettagli del dossier, come quello relativo alla piena visibilità della cordata e al deposito delle garanzie bancarie. 

Le fasi sono due: i cinesi prenderebbero inizialmente la maggioranza del 70% per 500M, accollandosi i debiti pari a 200M. Nella seconda fase si impegnerebbero a prendere il restante 30% versando altri 300M nel giro di 2-3 anni. L'uscita di scena della famiglia Berlusconi sarebbe graduale e l'investimento dei cinesi quindi ammonterebbe attorno al miliardo di euro, debiti compresi. 
Valutazione quindi non distante da quella di Bee (passato cavallo di battaglia di Bellinazzo, ndr). Su queste basi Silvio dovrà dare il suo assenso alle successive fasi, riservandosi la possibilità di ritrarlo qualora dovesse cambiare idea in virtù di elementi che non lo rassicurino più. Ed a questo punto, visti i conti disastrati, non è sicuro che la UEFA accetti il voluntary agreement senza un vero cambio di rotta gestionale. Come potrebbe essere appunto la cessione societaria.

Ancora Bellinazzo, che a domanda sull'importo della penale che Silvio dovrebbe pagare nel caso in cui cambi idea facendo saltare tutto: "Non ho ancora scoperto l'importo ma sicuramente sarà molto sostanziosa"*

_______________________________
*
Intanto Jacobelli guarda già il futuro: Mercato da 100 mln di euro, Lippi DT e Donadoni allenatore. Barbara Berlusconi rimane, mentre Galliani va via.*
_______________________________
*
Pasquale Campopiano su Twitter: Riassumendo: Fondo #Evergrande, Robin Li e Jack Ma. Sui primi due voglio i diritti. Il terzo smentisce? E' socio del primo. #Milan*

_______________________________

*Il boss di Alibaba risponde ironicamente alle possibili voci di un suo interesse per l'AC Milan. Ecco le sue parole su Weibo, il Twitter cinese, così come riportate da Eurosport: "È il Milan nella città italiana di Milano? Ho sentito che Mike Tayson dei Lakers è stato ultimamente a Milano, ma non sono sicuro se era il Milan. Ora Yao Ming sarà nei guai"*


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2016)

*Furio Fedele: "Berlusconi ha dato l'assenso. Firme possibili entro il week-end. Lippi entrerà nel Milan con un ruolo da definire."*


----------



## Hellscream (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' stata una giornata piena di notizie sul fronte cessione cessione. Ci accingiamo ad aprire un nuovo, ennesimo topic, per darvi notizie sempre aggiornate e facilmente consultabili. Il precedente topic, in pochissime ore, ha superato le 53 pagine.
> 
> Si continua da qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...l-milan-ce-jack-ma-vt36305-53.html#post940837 ).
> 
> ...



E la news di Pellegatti?


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

ancora non ci voglio credere..


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Furio Fedele: "Berlusconi ha dato l'assenso. Firme possibili entro il week-end. Lippi entrerà nel Milan con un ruolo da definire."*



anche lui che parla di week end, mi sa che campopiano ha avuto ragione in tutto, speriamo


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Furio Fedele: "Berlusconi ha dato l'assenso. Firme possibili entro il week-end. Lippi entrerà nel Milan con un ruolo da definire."*



E Bravo Lippoli, quanto meno è un uomo di calcio ed è pure serio.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Aprile 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E la news di Pellegatti?



Pellegatti non esiste, è una sagoma di cartone.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Furio Fedele: "Berlusconi ha dato l'assenso. Firme possibili entro il week-end. Lippi entrerà nel Milan con un ruolo da definire."*



Fosse vero....Lippi allenatore? O signore mio....la mia speranza era avere un allenatore degno.

Spero solo che i cinesi (esistono?) chiamino in dirigenza Maldini, Seedorf...


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2016)

Pellegatti è più cauto, però ha ragione. Quello che si firmerebbe è un preliminare (serio, non come quello con Mr.Bee) con vincoli e penali. 
Berlusconi potrebbe ripensarci durante le fasi del preliminare, ma dovrebbe pagare una consistente penale.
In pratica, la firma del preliminare equivarebbe a una vendita al 99%.


----------



## kollaps (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' stata una giornata piena di notizie sul fronte cessione cessione. Ci accingiamo ad aprire un nuovo, ennesimo topic, per darvi notizie sempre aggiornate e facilmente consultabili. Il precedente topic, in pochissime ore, ha superato le 53 pagine.
> 
> Si continua da qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...l-milan-ce-jack-ma-vt36305-53.html#post940837 ).
> 
> ...





Aron ha scritto:


> *Furio Fedele: "Berlusconi ha dato l'assenso. Firme possibili entro il week-end. Lippi entrerà nel Milan con un ruolo da definire."*



Penso che Lippi e Jackson Martinez siano due sicurezze a questo punto.
Il pro di questo gruppo è che avendo una squadra in cina il riciclo dei nostri bidoni a fine carriera sarebbe molto più agile


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Fosse vero....Lippi allenatore? O signore mio....la mia speranza era avere un allenatore degno.
> 
> Spero solo che i cinesi (esistono?) chiamino in dirigenza Maldini, Seedorf...



nono, sarà probabilmente un ruolo in dirigenza


----------



## gianluca1193 (27 Aprile 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E la news di Pellegatti?


Pellegatti lo termovalorizzeremo, comunque vada a finire.


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Fosse vero....Lippi allenatore? O signore mio....la mia speranza era avere un allenatore degno.
> 
> Spero solo che i cinesi (esistono?) chiamino in dirigenza Maldini, Seedorf...



Stiamo calmi.
Evitiamo di sbilanciarci.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Penso che Lippi e Jackson Martinez siano due sicurezze a questo punto.
> Il pro di questo gruppo è che avendo una squadra in cina il riciclo dei nostri bidoni a fine carriera sarebbe molto più agile



Perché credete che alla fine Jackson arriverà?


----------



## Therealsalva (27 Aprile 2016)

Io continuo a sperare che un bel giorno la nuova proprietà cacci tutti quei bidoni che indossano la nostra maglia e rimetta Seedorf in panchina ! Che secondo me nonostante il siluramento mediatico aveva delle idee geniali


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E la news di Pellegatti?



Se i cinesi traducono il suo cognome come facciamo noi è spacciato.


----------



## The P (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' stata una giornata piena di notizie sul fronte cessione cessione. Ci accingiamo ad aprire un nuovo, ennesimo topic, per darvi notizie sempre aggiornate e facilmente consultabili. Il precedente topic, in pochissime ore, ha superato le 53 pagine.
> 
> Si continua da qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...l-milan-ce-jack-ma-vt36305-53.html#post940837 ).
> 
> ...



Non escludo ancora che ci sia anche Jack Ma. Assolutamente.


PS: Lippi era scontato, lo avevamo già scritto


----------



## Hellscream (27 Aprile 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Penso che Lippi e Jackson Martinez siano due sicurezze a questo punto.
> Il pro di questo gruppo è che avendo una squadra in cina il riciclo dei nostri bidoni a fine carriera sarebbe molto più agile



Alt, calma, di certezze AD OGGI ce ne stanno proprio zero. Le uniche certezze che abbiamo, ripeto AD OGGI, sono Brocchi, ItalMilan, Balotelli e Boateng... andiamoci piano


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Aprile 2016)

Che amarezza comunque, cosa sta diventando il calcio...


----------



## kollaps (27 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Perché credete che alla fine Jackson arriverà?



Perchè il suo passaggio in cina dopo soli 6 mesi di Atletico puzzava parecchio di marcio


----------



## ignaxio (27 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Furio Fedele: "Berlusconi ha dato l'assenso. Firme possibili entro il week-end. Lippi entrerà nel Milan con un ruolo da definire."*



Oltre Lippi DT mi piacerebbero in dirigenza Maldini e/o Cannavaro.
Per la panchina io gradirei per davvero un ritorno di Seedorf


----------



## kollaps (27 Aprile 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Alt, calma, di certezze AD OGGI ce ne stanno proprio zero. Le uniche certezze che abbiamo, ripeto AD OGGI, sono Brocchi, ItalMilan, Balotelli e Boateng... andiamoci piano



Certezza nel caso si riveli tutto vero quanto pronosticato da Campopiano ovviamente.
Però hai ragione, calma e gesso


----------



## Aragorn (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' stata una giornata piena di notizie sul fronte cessione cessione. Ci accingiamo ad aprire un nuovo, ennesimo topic, per darvi notizie sempre aggiornate e facilmente consultabili. Il precedente topic, in pochissime ore, ha superato le 53 pagine.
> 
> Si continua da qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...l-milan-ce-jack-ma-vt36305-53.html#post940837 ).
> 
> ...




È da stamattina che sono ad un passo dal cadere (o meglio ricadere) nella spirale dell'illusione. Ma devo assolutamente resistere, stavolta il contraccolpo potrebbe davvero essere letale.


----------



## Butcher (27 Aprile 2016)

10 miliardi sono un po' pochini


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' stata una giornata piena di notizie sul fronte cessione cessione. Ci accingiamo ad aprire un nuovo, ennesimo topic, per darvi notizie sempre aggiornate e facilmente consultabili. Il precedente topic, in pochissime ore, ha superato le 53 pagine.
> 
> Si continua da qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...l-milan-ce-jack-ma-vt36305-53.html#post940837 ).
> 
> ...



Ragazzi, Jack Ma ha acquisito quote del Fondo Evergrande e anche del Guangzhou. 
Se 2+2= 4 credo che ci siamo, la cordata (si parla ancora di questa) è capeggiata da loro due.
Chissà che questa foto non possa tornare di attualità.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Aprile 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Che amarezza comunque, cosa sta diventando il calcio...



che amarezza ? sarà come un 25 aprile per noi, una liberazione, altroché. 

io cmq continuo a non credere a nulla, fino a un comunicato ufficiale non do niente per scontato. 
la farsa bee è ancora lì che brucia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, Jack Ma ha acquisito quote del Fondo Evergrande e anche del Guangzhou.
> Se 2+2= 4 credo che ci siamo, la cordata (si parla ancora di questa) è capeggiata da loro due.
> Chissà che questa foto non possa tornare di attualità.



Madonna che brutti


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

Edit.


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Oltre Lippi DT mi piacerebbero in dirigenza Maldini e/o Cannavaro.
> Per la panchina io gradirei per davvero un ritorno di Seedorf



Molti parlano di Lippi direttore tecnico, ma Lippi ha espresso più volte la volontà di tornare ad allenare una big. 
Per me sarà lui il prossimo allenatore, qualora ci fosse il passaggio di consegne.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Aprile 2016)

dai mandorleeeeeeee spingereeeeeeeeeee daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> che amarezza ? sarà come un 25 aprile per noi, una liberazione, altroché.
> 
> io cmq continuo a non credere a nulla, fino a un comunicato ufficiale non do niente per scontato.
> la farsa bee è ancora lì che brucia.



ragioniamo ragazzi, bee chi era?? un broker che non aveva neanche soldi propri ma gestiva denaro di altri..questo qua gia sappiamo chi è per certo, possiede una squadra di calcio nel suo paese che ha fatto anche investimenti molto importanti, adesso è tutto molto più dettagliato, io ci spero, ovviamente però manteniamo la calma e cerchiamo di non illuderci subito, dobbiamo temere sempre il peggio..


----------



## LukeLike (27 Aprile 2016)

Non mi voglio illudere, ma lo sto facendo lo stesso


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Madonna che brutti



quello con la maglia arancione è la bruttezza in persona mamma mia, ma se hai soldi chissenefrega


----------



## Aragorn (28 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Quello a destra non è quello nell'avatar di [MENTION=33]dyablo65[/MENTION] ?



è Jack Ma


----------



## ignaxio (28 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quello con la maglia arancione è la bruttezza in persona mamma mia, ma se hai soldi chissenefrega



A me sta troppo simpatico dalla faccia invece  sembra uno di quelli che tiferebbe alla grande allo stadio.


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Aprile 2016)

Mamma mia ragazzi stavolta sento che ci siamo


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quello con la maglia arancione è la bruttezza in persona mamma mia, ma se hai soldi chissenefrega




Colpo grosso al Giannino rosso [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Madonna che brutti



è solo xke sei ancora abituato al fascino di fester...ma ci abitueremo presto


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> A me sta troppo simpatico dalla faccia invece  sembra uno di quelli che tiferebbe alla grande allo stadio.



ahahah ha gli stessi occhi di messi, magari è un fenomeno


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quello con la maglia arancione è la bruttezza in persona mamma mia, ma se hai soldi chissenefrega



E' solo Jack Ma.


----------



## LukeLike (28 Aprile 2016)

Intanto non leggo più notizie su Broccolo e Sballotello, potrebbe essere un inizio..


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Madonna che brutti



Brutti sporchi ricchi e cattivi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2016)

I toni di questo topic mi inquietano. Sembrate dare tutto per fatto. Io il colpo di coda con citazione dotta del Condor ad cazzum me l'aspetto da un momento all'altro.


----------



## ignaxio (28 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ahahah ha gli stessi occhi di messi, magari è un fenomeno


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Intanto non leggo più notizie su Broccolo e Sballotello, potrebbe essere un inizio..



che uomo questo qua, chi è?


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Aprile 2016)

Ragazzi mi tocca metterla come avatar mi sa.


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2016)

Jack Ma mi ricorda troppo quella famosa frase: " Posso non chiamarti Jack Il Bello?"

Ps: anche se in realtà era Johhny.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> I toni di questo topic mi inquietano. Sembrate dare tutto per fatto. Io il colpo di coda con citazione dotta del Condor ad cazzum me l'aspetto da un momento all'altro.



Il presidente con uno sforzo enorme ha deciso di non cedere alla incombente minaccia rossa proveniente dalla cina. cit.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Jack Ma mi ricorda troppo quella famosa frase: " Posso non chiamarti Jack Il Bello?"
> 
> Ps: anche se in realtà era Johhny.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Jack Ma mi ricorda troppo quella famosa frase: " Posso non chiamarti Jack Il Bello?"
> 
> Ps: anche se in realtà era Johhny.



stiamo delirando adesso ahahah


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> I toni di questo topic mi inquietano. Sembrate dare tutto per fatto. Io il colpo di coda con citazione dotta del Condor ad cazzum me l'aspetto da un momento all'altro.



scusami splendido, all'inizio ero scettico come te ma adesso mi sto facendo prendere..dobbiamo ritornare alla calma


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2016)

Un po' di pessimismo: se resta Galliani, torna Muntari.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (28 Aprile 2016)

Berlusconi non sta trattando con pagliacci, ma con gente che se dovesse far perdere loro tempo...non tratterebbero mai più con lui.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Aprile 2016)

certo che sto Campopiano si gioca tutto...dal pulitzer allo stupro di massa è un attimo


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> certo che sto Campopiano si gioca tutto...dal pulitzer allo stupro di massa è un attimo



Se sta mentendo rischia il linciaggio mediatico ..


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2016)

*Prima pagina Tuttosport giovedì 26 aprile: "Profondo rosso. Oggi si certifica un passivo monstre. Sì ai cinesi." *


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se sta mentendo rischia il linciaggio mediatico ..



rischia il linciaggio mio, vado sotto casa sua e spacco tutto


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Stiamo calmi.
> Evitiamo di sbilanciarci.



Giusto.

C'e cmq da dire che Jack Ma è un colosso asiatico, un imprenditore di successo, per noi sarebbe molto molto interessante.


----------



## Pampu7 (28 Aprile 2016)

Spero non resti solo un sogno, purtroppo ormai siamo diffidenti in tutto


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2016)

Le prime pagine dei quotidiani in edicola oggi


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le prime pagine dei quotidiani in edicola oggi



gazzetta più scettica, il corriere si sbilancia tantissimo..ancora nulla è certo, stiamo a vedere


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> gazzetta più scettica, il corriere si sbilancia tantissimo..ancora nulla è certo, stiamo a vedere



la gazza non sa na beata fava...stavolta il corriere si gioca tutta la credibilità presente e futura...


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2016)

Comunque le parole di Forchielli sono passate troppo sottotraccia imho.


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le prime pagine dei quotidiani in edicola oggi



Il titolo del CdS è geniale, va detto.


----------



## The P (28 Aprile 2016)

Leggevo che la Evergrande Real Estate ha un patrimonio netto maggiore di Alibaba nonostante Jack Ma sia più ricco di Xu Jiayin.
Anche se io questi due soggetti li vedo insieme in questa missione, proprio come con il Guangzhou.

Comunque sembra che l'Evergrande realizzi bei progetti, gran notizia in ottica stadio.


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2016)

Ma che foto ha messo la Gazzetta.


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2016)

*Furio Fedele: "Il Milan potrebbe avere più di un proprietario: un vero e proprio gruppo."*


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2016)

ho letto un articolo dove si dice che con l'arrivo della evergrande, galliani rimarrebbe e farebbe lui il mercato, spero non sia vero..


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Leggevo che la Evergrande Real Estate ha un patrimonio netto maggiore di Alibaba nonostante Jack Ma sia più ricco di Xu Jiayin.
> Anche se io questi due soggetti li vedo insieme in questa missione, proprio come con il Guangzhou.
> 
> Comunque sembra che l'Evergrande realizzi bei progetti, gran notizia in ottica stadio.




Evergrade credo sia un fondo con più persone straricche,tra cui Jack Ma,insomma apoteosi.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ho letto un articolo dove si dice che con l'arrivo della evergrande, galliani rimarrebbe e farebbe lui il mercato, spero non sia vero..



Il mercato a Galliani non glielo farebbe fare nemmeno Preziosi, figurati i cinesi


----------



## kolao95 (28 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ho letto un articolo dove si dice che con l'arrivo della evergrande, galliani rimarrebbe e farebbe lui il mercato, spero non sia vero..



Naa. Il corriere, che ora riporta la notizia di Evergrande, diceva che sarebbe stato allontanato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il mercato a Galliani non glielo farebbe fare nemmeno Preziosi, figurati i cinesi



sono convinto anche io, spero sia un articolo inventato scritto da persone che non sapevamo assolutamente nulla


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Aprile 2016)

Sto cercando su Internet per sapere quanto fattura il gruppo ma non ho trovato nulla .


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Aprile 2016)

Dai che mio figlio di sei anni continua a chiedermi...
Papà ma devo tifare per forza il Milan? 


Santo il buon dio..... Non riesco più a tenerlo.
Se il berlusca non vende devo dargli giustamente il via libera a mio malincuore


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Aprile 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Dai che mio figlio di sei anni continua a chiedermi...
> Papà ma devo tifare per forza il Milan?
> 
> 
> ...


No quello mai.. Piuttosto fagli guardare il basket o qualsiasi altro sport ahah mai una squadra che non sia il Milan


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2016)

Sono pronto ad accetare Lippi e Martinez se ci liberano dei due farabutti, ci mancherebbe altro. Accetterei anche Balotelli e Boateng per un altro anno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Dai che mio figlio di sei anni continua a chiedermi...
> Papà ma devo tifare per forza il Milan?
> 
> 
> ...



mio papà tifava milan e lui non influenzò mai la mia scelta nella squadra del cuore, ti dico di più la prima maglia che mi feci comprare fu quella di ronaldo il fenomeno, mi piaceva troppo il giocatore, poi però capii da solo la strada giusta, e da li non ho più cambiato idea..iniziai a tifare milan dallo scudetto di zac nel 99..


----------



## Casnop (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' stata una giornata piena di notizie sul fronte cessione cessione. Ci accingiamo ad aprire un nuovo, ennesimo topic, per darvi notizie sempre aggiornate e facilmente consultabili. Il precedente topic, in pochissime ore, ha superato le 53 pagine.
> 
> Si continua da qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...l-milan-ce-jack-ma-vt36305-53.html#post940837 ).
> 
> ...



La notizia migliore, dopo una giornata a guardare le bolle di sapone volare nel cielo. Migliore perché innanzitutto sana una apparente contraddizione che rischiava di minare la credibilità dell’ottimo lavoro giornalistico che sta facendo Campopiano di Corsport in questi giorni: come, cioè, fosse possibile che una negoziazione in stato così avanzato come quella relativa alla vendita del Milan avvenisse nei confronti di un soggetto apparentemente non identificato, circostanza contraria ad ogni prassi di affari di questo tipo, anche quando condotte da mandatari e advisors finanziari come lo studio di Sal Galatioto: in realtà, nessuna contraddizione, l’aspirante acquirente è, o dovrebbe essere, un fondo di investimento immobiliare come Evergrande Real Estate Group, quotato alla borsa di Hong Kong, con un board conosciuto e un CEO di assoluto valore, ma certamente soggetto che è partecipato per quote da una pluralità illimitata di altri soggetti nell’investimento non in capitale ma nei beni contrattati nel fondo, nella specie immobili, sicché alla identificazione del fondo, nota certamente a Fininvest sin dall’inizio delle negoziazioni, è seguita inevitabilmente quella della identificazione degli investitori, la loro reputazione ed affidabilità economica, nonché soprattutto la stima del fondo, ovvero del patrimonio oggetto della massa di investimenti. Le verifiche sono state positive da parte dei tecnici Fininvest e, da quanto si apprende, siamo vicini alle firme.
La notizia è la migliore anche dal punto di vista sportivo, perché il presunto acquirente del Milan è non solo capace economicamente ma con un rispettabile know-how di costruzione e gestione di club di calcio professionistico, con riguardo alla attuale proprietà del Guangzhou Evergrande Taobao, club che sta spopolando in Cina, con plurime vittorie consecutive del campionato nonché vittorie nella Champions League asiatica. Il tutto, con squadre composte da giocatori , anche di medio-alto livello, del calcio europeo, attratti a giocare in Cina con offerte di ingaggio al livello o addirittura di livello superiore a quello dei top club europei. E’ dunque naturale pensare che simili politiche gestionali vorranno introdurre nel Milan, nel senso di dotare il club di giocatori di alto profilo per rendere subito competitiva la squadra per le vittorie di titoli in campo nazionale ed europeo, naturalmente entro i limiti consentiti dal Fair Play Finanziario dell’UEFA, che tuttavia non ha impedito a club inglesi, spagnoli e al PSG di operare sul mercato in modo spregiudicato. Conteranno gli interventi diretti dei nuovi soci, ma anche quello di massicce sponsorizzazioni parallele del Milan, che è il modo usato da questi top club per far affluire grande liquidità alle casse sociali senza intaccare le rigide percentuali tra investimenti e perdite poste dai vincoli UEFA. 
Non è solo ambizione sportiva, sia chiaro, questi imprenditori perseguono anche obiettivi economici: un alto valore del patrimonio calciatori tramite le vittorie accresce il valore commerciale del brand, e consente ipervalutazioni del capitale sociale che sono la premessa del successo di un ipotetico collocamento del titolo in Borsa. In un recentissimo articolo su Forbes, Mike Ozanian cita proprio il caso del Guangzhou Evergrande Taobao di un paio di anni fa, quando Alibaba di Jack Ma acquistò la metà della squadra di calcio al prezzo di 192 milioni di dollari, dando dunque al club una valutazione di 384 milioni di dollari. Poi, nel gennaio successivo, il Guangzhou Evergrande rastrellò la incredibile cifra di 132 milioni di dollari con la sola vendita del 5% delle azioni tramite una offerta pubblica di vendita di piccolissime quote (massimo tre azioni per sottoscrittore), portando dunque il valore del 100% del capitale sociale alla stratosferica cifra di 2,6 miliardi di dollari, superiore di oltre mezzo miliardo a quella stimata del capitale dei due principali club calcistici al mondo, il Real Madrid ed il Manchester United, e ciò nonostante numeri nettamente peggiori dei due top europei, quanto a fatturato ed utili operativi. Potenza del crowdfunding cinese, ideale in un Paese da 1,3 miliardi di euro di persone, in cui il calcio è diventato la nuova frontiera dei sogni e passioni del pubblico, di cui può misurarsi l’intensità proprio dalla straordinaria risposta al collocamento delle azioni del club di riferimento, pur in piccola parte di capitale e per piccoli tagli di quote. 
Dunque, bene, ma prima aspettiamo le firme, per poi vedere nomi dei nuovi amministratori e piano industriale per il rilancio del club. Le idee saranno allora più chiare. Facciamo dunque partire il contro alla rovescia per la firma di questo benedetto preliminare, incrociando le dita.


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Non escludo ancora che ci sia anche Jack Ma. Assolutamente.
> 
> 
> PS: Lippi era scontato, lo avevamo già scritto





Admin ha scritto:


> Le prime pagine dei quotidiani in edicola oggi





Aron ha scritto:


> *Furio Fedele: "Il Milan potrebbe avere più di un proprietario: un vero e proprio gruppo."*



Ragazzi,non solo in questo gruppo c'é Jack Ma ma anche l'8 uomo piú ricco di Cina,cioè rendiamoci conto l'8 uomo più ricco di Cina + il secondo e + altri ricconi.Ragazzi,oltre ogni previsione.


----------



## wildfrank (28 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Naa. Il corriere, che ora riporta la notizia di Evergrande, diceva che sarebbe stato allontanato.



Il termine giusto dovrebbe essere* defenestrato*


----------



## wfiesso (28 Aprile 2016)

Sono in vacanza a Tokyo, i giornali sportivi non parlano d'altro, ma allora devo crederci davvero? Non voglio poi svegliarmi tutto sudato


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Oltre Lippi DT mi piacerebbero in dirigenza Maldini e/o Cannavaro.
> Per la panchina io gradirei per davvero un ritorno di Seedorf



Maldini o Cannavaro? OMG dalla stelle alle stalle per un milanisata.


----------



## Il Genio (28 Aprile 2016)

Questi fanno lo stadio in piazza duomo e il duomo lo spostano al portello o in area Expo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Questi fanno lo stadio in piazza duomo e il duomo lo spostano al portello o in area Expo



Evelglande.... Mica sono immanicati nelle costruzioni e/o vendite di appartamenti in tutta la Cina????? 


La prima cosa che ci faranno sarà un bellissimo stadio tutto rosso e nero....


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2016)

Ok..riletto tutto!!

Ora sono aggiornato... leggo con sommo piacere di cordate fantomatiche con personaggi super ricchi:

Bene, torniamo sul pianeta terra! non accadrà tranquilli... non ce li vedo a spartirsi il giocattolo, anche perchè non ne hanno proprio bisogno, possono prendersi il Milan da soli se lo vogliono.

Oltre al basilare fatto che dubito accettino di sottostare ognuno alle decisioni di altri..son persone abituate a comandare senza se e senza ma


----------



## The P (28 Aprile 2016)

*Lippi intervistato da QN: « GUARDI, le dico una cosa in tutta sincerità: se davvero i cinesi di Alibaba pensano di prendersi il Milan, insomma, un po’ mi stupisce che nessuno da là mi abbia dato un colpo di telefono…» e ancora in chiusura finale in risposta alla domanda se ritorna in Italia «Jack Ma, il padrone di Alibaba, lo conosco, era socio dell’Evegrande. Ma glielo giuro, non mi ha telefonato per il Milan…»* 

Questo spegne davvero la pista ALibaba per me...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> *Lippi intervistato da QN: « GUARDI, le dico una cosa in tutta sincerità: se davvero i cinesi di Alibaba pensano di prendersi il Milan, insomma, un po’ mi stupisce che nessuno da là mi abbia dato un colpo di telefono…» e ancora in chiusura finale in risposta alla domanda se ritorna in Italia «Jack Ma, il padrone di Alibaba, lo conosco, era socio dell’Evegrande. Ma glielo giuro, non mi ha telefonato per il Milan…»*
> 
> Questo spegne davvero la pista ALibaba per me...



Aspettiamo che escano fuori i nomi in via ufficiale, ad ogni modo Lippi allenava lo Guangzhou di proprietà dell'Evergrande Group che secondo Campopiano dovrebbe rilevarci. Quindi il collegamento con Lippi rimarrebbe comunque valido. Quello con Jack Ma invece in via indiretta perché socio sia dell'Evergrande Group, che del Guangzhou.


----------



## davoreb (28 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Molti parlano di Lippi direttore tecnico, ma Lippi ha espresso più volte la volontà di tornare ad allenare una big.
> Per me sarà lui il prossimo allenatore, qualora ci fosse il passaggio di consegne.



Ho sentito un intervista di Lippi di due giorni fà dove diceva che a Settembre non sarà su un panchina ma probabilmente dietro ad un scrivania.


----------



## gianluca1193 (28 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> *Lippi intervistato da QN: « GUARDI, le dico una cosa in tutta sincerità: se davvero i cinesi di Alibaba pensano di prendersi il Milan, insomma, un po’ mi stupisce che nessuno da là mi abbia dato un colpo di telefono…» e ancora in chiusura finale in risposta alla domanda se ritorna in Italia «Jack Ma, il padrone di Alibaba, lo conosco, era socio dell’Evegrande. Ma glielo giuro, non mi ha telefonato per il Milan…»*
> 
> Questo spegne davvero la pista ALibaba per me...



Nulla vieta pensare che stia mentendo.
In fin dei conti ci sarebbe in gioco anche il suo posto di lavoro nella trattativa.
O magari non rientra nei piani dei cinesi 
Bisogna solamente aspettare...


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2016)

Chiaramente dobbiamo attendere le notizie ufficiali perché per adesso siamo alle chiacchere e alle suggestioni..però siamo chiari, questa è la cosa migliore che ci potrebbe capitare..non un soggetto ricco a capo di una cordata ma bensì un fondo di investimento con possibilità pressoché illimitate ma soprattutto già inserito nell'ambiente calcio quindi con reale interesse e che sa come muoversi..
Un fondo di questo tipo garantirebbe continuità anche a prescindere dai soggetti che lo compongono..inoltre le possibilità di espansione in asia sarebbero sterminate con ricavi incredibili..
Sembra un sogno..
Se il nano manda in vacca tutto va fucilato in piazza


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Aprile 2016)

Lippi è un vecchio volpone. Ieri sera Pedullà affermava che ormai da mesi Berlusca e Lippi si sentono quasi quotidianamente. Comunque sia,di lui mi frega poco,non lo accoglierei con gioia smisurata,al contrario di un Maldini/Albertini.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' stata una giornata piena di notizie sul fronte cessione cessione. Ci accingiamo ad aprire un nuovo, ennesimo topic, per darvi notizie sempre aggiornate e facilmente consultabili. Il precedente topic, in pochissime ore, ha superato le 53 pagine.
> 
> Si continua da qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...l-milan-ce-jack-ma-vt36305-53.html#post940837 ).
> 
> ...



Mi avete fatto prendere un colpo , avevo salvato nei preferiti l'altra pagina entro e vedo discussione chiusa e faccio eccola la ora entro nell'altra per leggere che Berlusconi non vende fiuu, se veramente vuole vendere che faccia in fretta che con la storia di Bee mamma mia,io sono pessimista di natura però se il corriere di espone cosi e poi non vende si fa una mega figura vediamo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2016)

*Corriere dello Sport (Furio Fedele): Silvio Berlusconi ha finalmente detto si alla cessione del Milan, accettando la proposta del fondo Evegrande (già proprietario del Guangzhou) e riconducibile a Robin Li e Jack Ma. Sul piatto 700-720M per ottenere subito il 70% (500M) e poi il 30% nel giro di un anno. Il presidente rossonero ha ceduto soprattutto alle richieste dei figli Marina e Piersilvio che hanno sottolineato come l'occasione sia fin troppo propizia, peraltro nel momento più difficile del suo trentennio.
Ieri l'unica dichiarazione ufficiale è stata in realtà una vera e propria benedizione firmata Piersilvio: "Mi auguro solo che il Milan trovi a breve una soluzione definitiva che riporti la squadra in un progetto che guarda al futuro. Altro non so e non posso dire".
I cinesi sono pronti a firmare il preliminare nel week end, a borse chiuse, e a fronte di una prima due diligence sono pronti a intervenire subito per progettare e allestire il nuovo Milan. 

Sempre secondo il CorSport, i cinesi porteranno in "dote" come DT Marcello Lippi, una vera e propria leggenda in Cina che ha già avuto una esperienza proprio nel Guangzhou di proprietà del fondo che sta acquistando il Milan. Dunque quasi sicuramente Lippi sarà l'uomo italiano di fiducia che i cinesi porteranno subito nei quadri dirigenziali. 

La Gazzetta dello Sport (Laudisa): Silvio è ancora tormentato dal dilemma: cedere o non cedere il Milan? ieri si è alzato il velo sui possibili acquirenti. Una strada porta a Jack Ma. Un'altra a Li Ka Shing, nome fatto negli ambienti milanesi che contano. Ma da Fininvest non filtrano commenti, anche per tener fede al patto di riservatezza. Secondo fonti internazionali tra gli acquirenti ci sarebbe sicuramente un gruppo nel campo dei media (che condurrebbe ad Alibaba o Whampoa). 
Con ogni certezza l'AD Cannatelli la prossima settimana attenderanno le garanzie bancarie che supportino l'offerta di 700M, poi resteranno da compiere altri passaggi tecnici ma la strada ormai sembra tracciata e si prosegue serrati. 

La GdS poi passa in rassegna i possibili due nuovi proprietari del Milan. Jack Ma, cui fa capo Alibaba, colosso dell'e commerce, ha un patrimonio personale di circa 23 mld di dollari, è comproprietario del Guangzhou e possiede anche un 20% del Sunning, la società che vorrebbe entrare nell'Inter. Per capirci, si tratta di quel personaggio che due settimane fa disse al Vinitaly: "Datemi il vino italiano e lo venderò a due miliardi di cinesi". Sbruffonate? Non proprio, visto che parliamo del 2° uomo più ricco della Cina.
L'altro profilo è Li Ka Shing, patrimonio personale di 30 mld di dollari, che controlla Hutcinhson Whampoa. E' l'uomo più ricco di Hong Kong ed è il n. 20 mondiale. Il soprannome nella sua città? Superman...

La Repubblica (Currò/Pagni): siamo ad una svolta storica. Se Berlusconi darà il via libera, il CDA si potrà riunire per ratificare il nulla osta esclusivo nei confronti della cordata composta da diversi imprenditori asiatici, cui fa capo Jack Ma. In caso di assenso da Arcore, potrebbero esserci due strade: accelerata già nella prossima settimana con chiusura tra fine maggio e metà giugno, oppure procedura più lenta se il demiurgo sarà restio a mollare la sua creatura. In ogni caso sta per cadere il velo su chi avrebbe presentato l'offerta di 500M e che contempla due opzioni: subito il 70% oppure almeno il 50% per poi salire in maggioranza assoluta entro un anno.
Gli imprenditori in questione (da 4 a 6, secondo le varie ricostruzioni) devono risponderne al governo di Pechino.
I patti di riservatezza fino ad ora hanno protetto i nomi degli investitori. Tuttavia ieri da Guangzhou è partita la clamorosa bomba: Jack Ma sarebbe interessato a rilevare le quote del Milan ed a coinvolgere lo stesso Lippi come DT. 
Ma ha già esperienza nel mondo del calcio, visto che è comproprietario proprio del Guangzhou e non ha mai nascosto di ammirare Berlusconi per la sua inventiva e il coraggio imprenditoriale. Poco tempo fa è stato al Vinitaly. I no comment di Fininvest e Alibaba non hanno sciolto i dubbi. Si segnala poi il curioso intreccio tra Milan e Inter: Jack infatti possiede il 20% del Sunning che sta per entrare nell'Inter. Nessuno però ormai smentisce il dato di fondo: la svolta cinese è la soluzione individuata da tutti per risollevare il Milan. 
Sempre Repubblica afferma che nel progetto di Jack Ma, lo stadio avrebbe un ruolo cruciale.

Corriere della Sera (Ravelli): i tecnici stanno mettendo a punto il dossier, ma il più è fatto. 
Ora tocca a Berlusconi decidere se firmare la trattativa in esclusiva: un passo non decisivo (per- ché avrebbe poi comunque la possibilità di tirarsi indietro), però un impegno serio, con tanto di vincoli e penali, che fin qui Berlusconi non ha mai voluto assumersi. Non lo aveva fatto per esempio con Bee Tae- chaubol, il magnate thailande- se che un anno fa di questi giorni aveva monopolizzato la scena con la sua offerta monstre, lasciando i cinesi (che già si erano fatti avanti) in dispar- te. Ora è questa cordata, che comprende alcune finanziarie, in pole: spinge per acquisire un’ampia maggioranza, il 70%, per una valutazione del Milan di 650-700 milioni. Gran parte dei conti i cinesi li avevano già visti all’epoca, ma è partita una settimana fa una due diligence approfondita, tanto che tutti i contratti (sportivi e commerciali) sono stati consegnati. 
I fari sono accesi sulla metà della prossima settimana: martedì e mercoledì Berlusconi po- trebbe prendere una decisione. Poi formalmente sarà il cda di Fininvest a dover ratificare. Ecco perché, se Berlusconi do- vesse dire il primo sì, le cose poi potrebbero succedere ab- bastanza velocemente: in un mese si arriverebbe alla firma del contratto preliminare. Che prevede la definizione di ogni dettaglio, governance compresa, perché i cinesi hanno già chiara una propria squadra. Ma chi sono i futuri possibili proprietari del Milan? Non c’è ancora visibilità totale sul con- sorzio perché fin qui Fininvest (che ha firmato un patto di riservatezza) ha trattato con l’advisor Sal Galatioto. In ambienti vicini però si smentisce l’interessamento di Alibaba, un colosso mai emerso in oltre un anno di trattativa, che al contrario sarebbe stato utile spendere per dare peso alla cordata.*

*Milano Finanza (Montanari): questa volta i cinesi fanno sul serio. Ed anche se non vi è ancora certezza sui nomi, ormai è assodato che una cordata cinese sta stringendo per l'acquisto della maggioranza del Milan. Anche se deve ancora arrivare il via libera da Berlusconi, fino ad ora sempre irremovibile. 
Con la data room già conclusa, e senza che siano giunte offerte vincolanti anche perché Fininvest non ne vuole, l'opzione della cessione del 70-80% del Milan esiste ed è concreta. Al punto che già oggi, giorno dell’assemblea del Milan, l’argomento potrebbe essere all’ordine del giorno. Anche se è più probabile che alla fine l’ok, o la bocciatura, all’operazione verrà data ad Arcore. 
Ma quanto sono disposti a met- tere sul piatto i cinesi? La base di partenza, nettamente inferio- re a quella della trattativa mai decollata con Bee Taechaubol (valorizzava il 100% del Mi- lan 1 miliardo), è rappresentata dai 500-550 milioni di valore dell’equity del club rossonero,
che ha chiuso il 2015 con ricavi per 221 milioni e una perdita di 89 milioni. A questa cifra vanno sommati i 240 milioni di debiti (188 milioni solo nei confronti di banche e società di factoring), per una valuta- zione complessiva di 740-790 milioni. Ma, secondo fonti di mercato vicine alla trattativa, il consorzio di imprenditori cinesi avrebbe già preso l’impegno di investire su base pluriennale tra 300 e 400 milioni. Quindi, complessivamente la spesa po- tenziale per rilevare il controllo del Milan potrà raggiungere 1,2 miliardi.
L’incognita resta quella legata ai tempi per il possibile closing. Se Silvio Berlusconi accetterà dal punto di vista economico l’offerta, compratori e advisor cercheranno di arrivare alla firma entro la data dell’avvio del calciomercato estivo per la stagione 2016-2017 e comunque prima di fine luglio. Ma non è così scontato che l’ex Cav benedica la vendita caldeggiata da tempo dai figli e in particolare da Marina.
Difatti c’è chi fa notare che l’imprenditore vorrebbe disfarsi del club uscendo da vincitore. Mentre altri uomini a lui vicini sostengono che, raggiunto il traguardo dei 30 anni di gestione, si possa, anzi si debba, passare la mano. Operativamente, è possibile che Fininvest resti inizialmente nel capitale con una quota di minoranza (20-30%), anche se l’intenzione della holding di Via Paleocapa è quello di usci- re definitivamente dal business del calcio e non ripetere il caso Inter-Thohir-Moratti.*


----------



## ps18ps (28 Aprile 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La notizia migliore, dopo una giornata a guardare le bolle di sapone volare nel cielo. Migliore perché innanzitutto sana una apparente contraddizione che rischiava di minare la credibilità dell’ottimo lavoro giornalistico che sta facendo Campopiano di Corsport in questi giorni: come, cioè, fosse possibile che una negoziazione in stato così avanzato come quella relativa alla vendita del Milan avvenisse nei confronti di un soggetto apparentemente non identificato, circostanza contraria ad ogni prassi di affari di questo tipo, anche quando condotte da mandatari e advisors finanziari come lo studio di Sal Galatioto: in realtà, nessuna contraddizione, l’aspirante acquirente è, o dovrebbe essere, un fondo di investimento immobiliare come Evergrande Real Estate Group, quotato alla borsa di Hong Kong, con un board conosciuto e un CEO di assoluto valore, ma certamente soggetto che è partecipato per quote da una pluralità illimitata di altri soggetti nell’investimento non in capitale ma nei beni contrattati nel fondo, nella specie immobili, sicché alla identificazione del fondo, nota certamente a Fininvest sin dall’inizio delle negoziazioni, è seguita inevitabilmente quella della identificazione degli investitori, la loro reputazione ed affidabilità economica, nonché soprattutto la stima del fondo, ovvero del patrimonio oggetto della massa di investimenti. Le verifiche sono state positive da parte dei tecnici Fininvest e, da quanto si apprende, siamo vicini alle firme.
> La notizia è la migliore anche dal punto di vista sportivo, perché il presunto acquirente del Milan è non solo capace economicamente ma con un rispettabile know-how di costruzione e gestione di club di calcio professionistico, con riguardo alla attuale proprietà del Guangzhou Evergrande Taobao, club che sta spopolando in Cina, con plurime vittorie consecutive del campionato nonché vittorie nella Champions League asiatica. Il tutto, con squadre composte da giocatori , anche di medio-alto livello, del calcio europeo, attratti a giocare in Cina con offerte di ingaggio al livello o addirittura di livello superiore a quello dei top club europei. E’ dunque naturale pensare che simili politiche gestionali vorranno introdurre nel Milan, nel senso di dotare il club di giocatori di alto profilo per rendere subito competitiva la squadra per le vittorie di titoli in campo nazionale ed europeo, naturalmente entro i limiti consentiti dal Fair Play Finanziario dell’UEFA, che tuttavia non ha impedito a club inglesi, spagnoli e al PSG di operare sul mercato in modo spregiudicato. Conteranno gli interventi diretti dei nuovi soci, ma anche quello di massicce sponsorizzazioni parallele del Milan, che è il modo usato da questi top club per far affluire grande liquidità alle casse sociali senza intaccare le rigide percentuali tra investimenti e perdite poste dai vincoli UEFA.
> Non è solo ambizione sportiva, sia chiaro, questi imprenditori perseguono anche obiettivi economici: un alto valore del patrimonio calciatori tramite le vittorie accresce il valore commerciale del brand, e consente ipervalutazioni del capitale sociale che sono la premessa del successo di un ipotetico collocamento del titolo in Borsa. In un recentissimo articolo su Forbes, Mike Ozanian cita proprio il caso del Guangzhou Evergrande Taobao di un paio di anni fa, quando Alibaba di Jack Ma acquistò la metà della squadra di calcio al prezzo di 192 milioni di dollari, dando dunque al club una valutazione di 384 milioni di dollari. Poi, nel gennaio successivo, il Guangzhou Evergrande rastrellò la incredibile cifra di 132 milioni di dollari con la sola vendita del 5% delle azioni tramite una offerta pubblica di vendita di piccolissime quote (massimo tre azioni per sottoscrittore), portando dunque il valore del 100% del capitale sociale alla stratosferica cifra di 2,6 miliardi di dollari, superiore di oltre mezzo miliardo a quella stimata del capitale dei due principali club calcistici al mondo, il Real Madrid ed il Manchester United, e ciò nonostante numeri nettamente peggiori dei due top europei, quanto a fatturato ed utili operativi. Potenza del crowdfunding cinese, ideale in un Paese da 1,3 miliardi di euro di persone, in cui il calcio è diventato la nuova frontiera dei sogni e passioni del pubblico, di cui può misurarsi l’intensità proprio dalla straordinaria risposta al collocamento delle azioni del club di riferimento, pur in piccola parte di capitale e per piccoli tagli di quote.
> Dunque, bene, ma prima aspettiamo le firme, per poi vedere nomi dei nuovi amministratori e piano industriale per il rilancio del club. Le idee saranno allora più chiare. Facciamo dunque partire il contro alla rovescia per la firma di questo benedetto preliminare, incrociando le dita.



complimenti ottima analisi!!! ecco io spero tanto che i nuovi proprietari non immettano solo soldi come dei mecenati ma investano nella società in modo da aumentare il fatturato e quindi poi poter andare avanti in maniere autonoma e non essere preda di perdita di interesse della nuova proprietà.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport (Furio Fedele): Silvio Berlusconi ha finalmente detto si alla cessione del Milan, accettando la proposta del fondo Evegrande (già proprietario del Guangzhou) e riconducibile a Robin Li e Jack Ma. Sul piatto 700-720M per ottenere subito il 70% (500M) e poi il 30% nel giro di un anno. Il presidente rossonero ha ceduto soprattutto alle richieste dei figli Marina e Piersilvio che hanno sottolineato come l'occasione sia fin troppo propizia, peraltro nel momento più difficile del suo trentennio.
> Ieri l'unica dichiarazione ufficiale è stata in realtà una vera e propria benedizione firmata Piersilvio: "Mi auguro solo che il Milan trovi a breve una soluzione definitiva che riporti la squadra in un progetto che guarda al futuro. Altro non so e non posso dire".
> I cinesi sono pronti a firmare il preliminare nel week end, a borse chiuse, e a fronte di una prima due diligence sono pronti a intervenire subito per progettare e allestire il nuovo Milan.
> 
> ...



up


----------



## MarcoMilanista (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> up



Direi che il più sia fatto.

Comunque il Guangzhou non ha superato la fase a gironi nella champions asiatica 2016.


----------



## Eziomare (28 Aprile 2016)

C'e' lo stesso (comprensibile) entusiasmo di un anno fa, andiamoci cauti raga', un altro scotto non voglio subirlo.
Ho deciso di essere pessimista, chi non si aspetta nulla non puo' rimanere deluso, no?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Aprile 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> C'e' lo stesso (comprensibile) entusiasmo di un anno fa, andiamoci cauti raga', un altro scotto non voglio subirlo.
> Ho deciso di essere pessimista, chi non si aspetta nulla non puo' rimanere deluso, no?



Idem, restiamo coi piedi per terra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Jack Ma acquistò la metà della squadra di calcio al prezzo di 192 milioni di dollari, dando dunque al club una valutazione di 384 milioni di dollari. Poi, nel gennaio successivo, il Guangzhou Evergrande rastrellò la incredibile cifra di 132 milioni di dollari con la sola vendita del 5% delle azioni tramite una offerta pubblica di vendita di piccolissime quote (massimo tre azioni per sottoscrittore), portando dunque il valore del 100% del capitale sociale alla stratosferica cifra di 2,6 miliardi di dollari, superiore di oltre mezzo miliardo a quella stimata del capitale dei due principali club calcistici al mondo, il Real Madrid ed il Manchester United, e ciò nonostante numeri nettamente peggiori dei due top europei, quanto a fatturato ed utili operativi. Potenza del crowdfunding cinese, ideale in un Paese da 1,3 miliardi di euro di persone, in cui il calcio è diventato la nuova frontiera dei sogni e passioni del pubblico, di cui può misurarsi l’intensità proprio dalla straordinaria risposta al collocamento delle azioni del club di riferimento, pur in piccola parte di capitale e per piccoli tagli di quote.



Io non escluderei che potrebbero fare anche per il Milan una cosa del genere .. sarebbe epocale , probabilmente diventeremmo la squadra con più liquidità sul pianeta .


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> C'e' lo stesso (comprensibile) entusiasmo di un anno fa, andiamoci cauti raga', un altro scotto non voglio subirlo.
> Ho deciso di essere pessimista, chi non si aspetta nulla non puo' rimanere deluso, no?



Ezio , io te lo dico chiaramente .. se ancora mi stanno prendendo in giro con me hanno chiuso... e non scherzo , se questa volta non vende e viene fuori che è una presa per il C io ho smesso di seguire il milan dopo 35 anni .


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2016)

Ragazzi fin quando Berlusconi non firma la cessione io non ci credo. Pare che abbia una sorta di blocco ogniqualvolta si trova dinanzi i documenti per cedere il milan. Alla decisione non seguono i fatti...


----------



## Coripra (28 Aprile 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Penso che Lippi e Jackson Martinez siano due sicurezze a questo punto.
> Il pro di questo gruppo è che avendo una squadra in cina il riciclo dei nostri bidoni a fine carriera sarebbe molto più agile



A questo non avevo pensato: un motivo (anzi una ventina di motivi) in più per gioire


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport (Furio Fedele): Silvio Berlusconi ha finalmente detto si alla cessione del Milan, accettando la proposta del fondo Evegrande (già proprietario del Guangzhou) e riconducibile a Robin Li e Jack Ma. Sul piatto 700-720M per ottenere subito il 70% (500M) e poi il 30% nel giro di un anno. Il presidente rossonero ha ceduto soprattutto alle richieste dei figli Marina e Piersilvio che hanno sottolineato come l'occasione sia fin troppo propizia, peraltro nel momento più difficile del suo trentennio.
> Ieri l'unica dichiarazione ufficiale è stata in realtà una vera e propria benedizione firmata Piersilvio: "Mi auguro solo che il Milan trovi a breve una soluzione definitiva che riporti la squadra in un progetto che guarda al futuro. Altro non so e non posso dire".
> I cinesi sono pronti a firmare il preliminare nel week end, a borse chiuse, e a fronte di una prima due diligence sono pronti a intervenire subito per progettare e allestire il nuovo Milan.
> 
> ...



up


----------



## beleno (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport (Furio Fedele): Silvio Berlusconi ha finalmente detto si alla cessione del Milan, accettando la proposta del fondo Evegrande (già proprietario del Guangzhou) e riconducibile a Robin Li e Jack Ma. Sul piatto 700-720M per ottenere subito il 70% (500M) e poi il 30% nel giro di un anno. Il presidente rossonero ha ceduto soprattutto alle richieste dei figli Marina e Piersilvio che hanno sottolineato come l'occasione sia fin troppo propizia, peraltro nel momento più difficile del suo trentennio.
> Ieri l'unica dichiarazione ufficiale è stata in realtà una vera e propria benedizione firmata Piersilvio: "Mi auguro solo che il Milan trovi a breve una soluzione definitiva che riporti la squadra in un progetto che guarda al futuro. Altro non so e non posso dire".
> I cinesi sono pronti a firmare il preliminare nel week end, a borse chiuse, e a fronte di una prima due diligence sono pronti a intervenire subito per progettare e allestire il nuovo Milan.
> 
> ...



Questo più o meno è il sunto di quanto emerso ieri.

Mi sono perso un passaggio. Repubblica dice che "ieri da Guangzhou è partita la clamorosa bomba: Jack Ma sarebbe interessato a rilevare le quote del Milan ed a coinvolgere lo stesso Lippi come DT". Quindi la voce su Ma è partita dalla Cina?


----------



## Il Genio (28 Aprile 2016)

Io ho un piccolo OT che però porta (o dovrebbe portare) qua
Ho sentito poco fa il mio contatto all'interno dello spogliatoio e mi ha raccontato un paio di cose sul capitone, ovvero che è prossimo alla depressione.
Si sente attaccato da tutti: tifosi, giornali, compagni ma SOPRATTUTTO non si sente più protetto dalla società dal momento che il rinnovo che sembrava cosa fatta un mese fa adesso non è nemmeno in programma


----------



## kolao95 (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Io ho un piccolo OT che però porta (o dovrebbe portare) qua
> Ho sentito poco fa il mio contatto all'interno dello spogliatoio e mi ha raccontato un paio di cose sul capitone, ovvero che è prossimo alla depressione.
> Si sente attaccato da tutti: tifosi, giornali, compagni ma SOPRATTUTTO non si sente più protetto dalla società dal momento che il rinnovo che sembrava cosa fatta un mese fa adesso non è nemmeno in programma



E' una cosa che avevo ipotizzato anche io in Bar Milan. A me questo sembra un segnale chiaro..


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Io ho un piccolo OT che però porta (o dovrebbe portare) qua
> Ho sentito poco fa il mio contatto all'interno dello spogliatoio e mi ha raccontato un paio di cose sul capitone, ovvero che è prossimo alla depressione.
> Si sente attaccato da tutti: tifosi, giornali, compagni ma SOPRATTUTTO non si sente più protetto dalla società dal momento che il rinnovo che sembrava cosa fatta un mese fa adesso non è nemmeno in programma



Il suo sfanculamento sarebbe meglio dell'arrivo dei cinesi


----------



## Giangy (28 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ezio , io te lo dico chiaramente .. se ancora mi stanno prendendo in giro con me hanno chiuso... e non scherzo , se questa volta non vende e viene fuori che è una presa per il C io ho smesso di seguire il milan dopo 35 anni .



Quoto tutto! Pure io se si rivela una pressa in giro, o una pagliacciata, per colpa di un nano malefico, anche se sono molto più giovane, dopo 15 anni di tifo, passione, di Milan, penso di non seguire più niente che riguarda il Milan! Sarà dura trovare un altra passione, tipo come il basket, cosa che non ho quasi mai seguito, anche se conosco qualche squadra, alternativa dovrò abbandonare la serie A, dovrò seguire campionati stranieri, anche perchè il calcio per me è più di una passione, dove ho una simpatia per il PSG, visto che Parigi è la mia città preferità al mondo. Prima di chiudere tutti i battenti, aspettiamo come gira la trattativa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> Questo più o meno è il sunto di quanto emerso ieri.
> 
> Mi sono perso un passaggio. Repubblica dice che "ieri da Guangzhou è partita la clamorosa bomba: Jack Ma sarebbe interessato a rilevare le quote del Milan ed a coinvolgere lo stesso Lippi come DT". Quindi la voce su Ma è partita dalla Cina?



Si, Repubblica sostiene di aver attinto la sua "esclusiva" direttamente da fonti cinesi. Precisamente da Guangzhou.

Ecco i passaggi alla lettera: *"La vicenda è arrivata alle ore cruciali, mentre proprio dalla Cina filtravano indiscrezioni sulla volontà del miliardario Jack Ma, re dell'e commerce, di partecipare all'operazione.* (_...le due ipotesi di cui parlo nel sunto..._) *Tuttavia ieri è partita da Guangzhou una clamorosa notizia: il 50enne Jack Ma sarebbe interessato a rilevare le quote del Milan e a coinvolgere lo stesso Lippi come garante sportivo nel ruolo di DT, inducendolo a preferire milanello a Coverciano, dove invece potrebbe diventare il futuro coordinatore tecnico della FIGC".*


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Aprile 2016)

Attenzione alle fonti, i media cinesi non sono così affidabili come crediamo a quanto si dice in giro.


----------



## Nicco (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport (Furio Fedele): Silvio Berlusconi ha finalmente detto si alla cessione del Milan, accettando la proposta del fondo Evegrande (già proprietario del Guangzhou) e riconducibile a Robin Li e Jack Ma. Sul piatto 700-720M per ottenere subito il 70% (500M) e poi il 30% nel giro di un anno. Il presidente rossonero ha ceduto soprattutto alle richieste dei figli Marina e Piersilvio che hanno sottolineato come l'occasione sia fin troppo propizia, peraltro nel momento più difficile del suo trentennio.
> Ieri l'unica dichiarazione ufficiale è stata in realtà una vera e propria benedizione firmata Piersilvio: "Mi auguro solo che il Milan trovi a breve una soluzione definitiva che riporti la squadra in un progetto che guarda al futuro. Altro non so e non posso dire".
> I cinesi sono pronti a firmare il preliminare nel week end, a borse chiuse, e a fronte di una prima due diligence sono pronti a intervenire subito per progettare e allestire il nuovo Milan.
> 
> ...



Ormai ci siamo, spero ci sia anche Jack Ma ma mi accontento di quel che viene.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport (Furio Fedele): Silvio Berlusconi ha finalmente detto si alla cessione del Milan, accettando la proposta del fondo Evegrande (già proprietario del Guangzhou) e riconducibile a Robin Li e Jack Ma. Sul piatto 700-720M per ottenere subito il 70% (500M) e poi il 30% nel giro di un anno. Il presidente rossonero ha ceduto soprattutto alle richieste dei figli Marina e Piersilvio che hanno sottolineato come l'occasione sia fin troppo propizia, peraltro nel momento più difficile del suo trentennio.
> Ieri l'unica dichiarazione ufficiale è stata in realtà una vera e propria benedizione firmata Piersilvio: "Mi auguro solo che il Milan trovi a breve una soluzione definitiva che riporti la squadra in un progetto che guarda al futuro. Altro non so e non posso dire".
> I cinesi sono pronti a firmare il preliminare nel week end, a borse chiuse, e a fronte di una prima due diligence sono pronti a intervenire subito per progettare e allestire il nuovo Milan.
> 
> ...



La mia unica preoccupazioni è che questi cinesi siano talmente fuori di testa da voler accorpare Milan e Inter per fare una superpotenza milanese


----------



## mikha1978 (28 Aprile 2016)

da juventino non vedo l'ora di avervi come avversari per lo scudo....la serie a ha bisogno del vero milan


----------



## gianluca1193 (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La mia unica preoccupazioni è che questi cinesi siano talmente fuori di testa da voler accorpare Milan e Inter per fare una superpotenza milanese



Guarda, a lungo termine si andrà in quella direzione imho, con i cinesi o senza.


----------



## cremone (28 Aprile 2016)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Guarda, a lungo termine si andrà in quella direzione imho, con i cinesi o senza.



I tifosi non lo accetterebbero mai


----------



## pisolo22 (28 Aprile 2016)

Esco un'attimo off topic ma la cosa non potrebbe essere cosi slegata dal mondo Cinese che si affaccia sempre di più sul mondo Milan, in Cina hanno sempre copiato tutto dai vestiti agli accessori alle auto e molto altro , e bene ora anche le scarpe da calcio sono una realtà e per il primo paio molto simili alle Adidas , sapete chi è il testimone ??? Un ex Milan molto famoso ed importante in Cina, potrebbe non significare niente a livello societario ma è un altro segnale importante in tutti i casi che i Cinesi apprezzano tutto quello che passa dalla nostra società passato, presente e futuro.

[MENTION=301]pisolo22[/MENTION] no link esterni


----------



## Il Genio (28 Aprile 2016)

Re, ma quelle famose foto ad Arcore col cinese?
Riesci a recuperarle così da cercare di capire chi fossero gli individui?


----------



## Il Genio (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La mia unica preoccupazioni è che questi cinesi siano talmente fuori di testa da voler accorpare Milan e Inter per fare una superpotenza milanese



Zitto che ci pensavo anch'io stamattina


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2016)

*Cessione Milan: se ne parla in tutto il mondo. Anche ESPN riporta la notizia di Pasquale Campopiano e sostiene che il CDA di oggi potrebbe essere storico per il futuro dei giganti italiani.*


----------



## diavolo (28 Aprile 2016)

A top calcio 24 dicono che Alibaba abbia smentito ufficialmente qualsiasi trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Zitto che ci pensavo anch'io stamattina



anche io ci ho pensato....sarebbe una cosa un po triste...
i cinesi devono capire che la "rivalità" accende comunque un interesse.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport (Furio Fedele): Silvio Berlusconi ha finalmente detto si alla cessione del Milan, accettando la proposta del fondo Evegrande (già proprietario del Guangzhou) e riconducibile a Robin Li e Jack Ma. Sul piatto 700-720M per ottenere subito il 70% (500M) e poi il 30% nel giro di un anno. Il presidente rossonero ha ceduto soprattutto alle richieste dei figli Marina e Piersilvio che hanno sottolineato come l'occasione sia fin troppo propizia, peraltro nel momento più difficile del suo trentennio.
> Ieri l'unica dichiarazione ufficiale è stata in realtà una vera e propria benedizione firmata Piersilvio: "Mi auguro solo che il Milan trovi a breve una soluzione definitiva che riporti la squadra in un progetto che guarda al futuro. Altro non so e non posso dire".
> I cinesi sono pronti a firmare il preliminare nel week end, a borse chiuse, e a fronte di una prima due diligence sono pronti a intervenire subito per progettare e allestire il nuovo Milan.
> 
> ...





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Cessione Milan: se ne parla in tutto il mondo. Anche ESPN riporta la notizia di Pasquale Campopiano e sostiene che il CDA di oggi potrebbe essere storico per il futuro dei giganti italiani.*



*Quotate*



diavolo ha scritto:


> A top calcio 24 dicono che Alibaba abbia smentito ufficialmente qualsiasi trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan



Per ora lo riportano solo loro, perché fino a ieri Alibaba si era limitata a no comment informali (tramite i media). Vediamo se arrivano altre conferme o meno.



Il Genio ha scritto:


> Re, ma quelle famose foto ad Arcore col cinese?
> Riesci a recuperarle così da cercare di capire chi fossero gli individui?



Abbiamo già analizzato quelle foto e non c'era nessuno dei nomi usciti oggi. Qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-incontro-berlusconi-mr-pink-lanalisi-delle-foto-vt26820.html

Comunque non andiamo off topic parlando di roba vecchia.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Aprile 2016)

Ma quando si parla di 500/500 milioni per la società più poi i 240 di debiti da ricoprire e 300/400 milioni di investimenti.. Per investimenti si parla anche di stadio? Perché se così fosse.. Che rimane per potenziare la squadra?


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> A top calcio 24 dicono che Alibaba abbia smentito ufficialmente qualsiasi trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan



Ma infatti Alibaba non centra nulla!!

Ragazzi non facciamo confusione..le fonti ufficiali parlano del Fondo Evergrande di cui fa parte come socio Ma di alibaba..

è come se Silvio facesse parte di un fondo di investimento che sta comprando i Lakers e andassero a chiedere a Fininvest se stanno comprando loro i Lakers..ovvio che dicono di no..da alibaba non esce un centesimo


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti Alibaba non centra nulla!!
> 
> Ragazzi non facciamo confusione..le fonti ufficiali parlano del Fondo Evergrande di cui fa parte come socio Ma di alibaba..
> 
> è come se Silvio facesse parte di un fondo di investimento che sta comprando i Lakers e andassero a chiedere a Fininvest se stanno comprando loro i Lakers..ovvio che dicono di no..da alibaba non esce un centesimo



Esattamente.comunque Jack Ma quante quote possiede di questo fondo?

P.S

Comunque gran bel lavorone di Re dell'Est,complimentoni per aver riportato tutte queste notizie.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Cessione Milan: se ne parla in tutto il mondo. Anche ESPN riporta la notizia di Pasquale Campopiano e sostiene che il CDA di oggi potrebbe essere storico per il futuro dei giganti italiani.*



Continuo a credere che dal CDA di oggi non salterà fuori niente se non le solite buffonate di Galliani, ma questo lo slego totalmente dalla questione cessione che mi sembra invece ben più seria.
Che la trattativa sia reale e non un teatro forse lo possiamo quasi confermare, resta sempre il terrore sul fatto che la trattativa è nelle mani di un pazzo che arriva a incolpare l'arbitro di Verona-Milan per la sconfitta... è capace di tutto!


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Esattamente.comunque Jack Ma quante quote possiede di questo fondo?
> 
> P.S
> 
> Comunque gran bel lavorone di Re dell'Est,grazie per aver riportato tutte queste notizie.



Non si sa..ma essendo un fondo è fluidissimo quindi credo sia difficile dire chi ha quanto..l'importante è il potere di investimento complessivo..e siamo a livelli altissimi..
Ripeto, se finiamo nelle mani di questi tempo 3-5 anni e torniamo a competere per la champions


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non si sa..ma essendo un fondo è fluidissimo quindi credo sia difficile dire chi ha quanto..l'importante è il potere di investimento complessivo..e siamo a livelli altissimi..
> Ripeto, se finiamo nelle mani di questi tempo 3-5 anni e torniamo a competere per la champions



Sarebbe interessante sapere quanto fattura questo fondo,ma su internet non trovo niente.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe interessante sapere quanto fattura questo fondo,ma su internet non trovo niente.



Vedi l'allegato 1061


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Aprile 2016)

Ho letto che l'Evergrande Real Estate sta costruendo un arcipelago artificiale formato da più isole, che dovrebbe essere completato nel 2020. Spero facciano un isola apposta per mandarci in esilio perenne Montolivo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2016)

*Il boss di Alibaba risponde ironicamente alle possibili voci di un suo interesse per l'AC Milan. Ecco le sue parole su Weibo, il Twitter cinese, così come riportate da Eurosport: "È il Milan nella città italiana di Milano? Ho sentito che Mike Tayson dei Lakers è stato ultimamente a Milano, ma non sono sicuro se era il Milan. Ora Yao Ming sarà nei guai"*

Vedi l'allegato 1063


----------



## Sheva my Hero (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il boss di Alibaba risponde ironicamente alle possibili voci di un suo interesse per l'AC Milan. Ecco le sue parole su Weibo, il Twitter cinese, così come riportate da Eurosport: "È il Milan nella città italiana di Milano? Ho sentito che Mike Tayson dei Lakers è stato ultimamente a Milano, ma non sono sicuro se era il Milan. Ora Yao Ming sarà nei guai"*



frase senza un apparente senso logico ma ok


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il boss di Alibaba risponde ironicamente alle possibili voci di un suo interesse per l'AC Milan. Ecco le sue parole su Weibo, il Twitter cinese, così come riportate da Eurosport: "È il Milan nella città italiana di Milano? Ho sentito che Mike Tayson dei Lakers è stato ultimamente a Milano, ma non sono sicuro se era il Milan. Ora Yao Ming sarà nei guai"*


Cioè? Non ho capito niente


----------



## Jack14 (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1061





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il boss di Alibaba risponde ironicamente alle possibili voci di un suo interesse per l'AC Milan. Ecco le sue parole su Weibo, il Twitter cinese, così come riportate da Eurosport: "È il Milan nella città italiana di Milano? Ho sentito che Mike Tayson dei Lakers è stato ultimamente a Milano, ma non sono sicuro se era il Milan. Ora Yao Ming sarà nei guai"*



Siamo intorno a quasi 2 miliardi (di euro) di ricavi netti all'anno...


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1061



Sempre sul pezzo eh? Ti meriteresti un posto in società alla fine di questa trattativa.

Comunque,tornando in Topic: Mi stai decendo che fatturano 159 Miliardi?


----------



## kolao95 (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il boss di Alibaba risponde ironicamente alle possibili voci di un suo interesse per l'AC Milan. Ecco le sue parole su Weibo, il Twitter cinese, così come riportate da Eurosport: "È il Milan nella città italiana di Milano? Ho sentito che Mike Tayson dei Lakers è stato ultimamente a Milano, ma non sono sicuro se era il Milan. Ora Yao Ming sarà nei guai"*
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1063



Aria di trollata..


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il boss di Alibaba risponde ironicamente alle possibili voci di un suo interesse per l'AC Milan. Ecco le sue parole su Weibo, il Twitter cinese, così come riportate da Eurosport: "È il Milan nella città italiana di Milano? Ho sentito che Mike Tayson dei Lakers è stato ultimamente a Milano, ma non sono sicuro se era il Milan. Ora Yao Ming sarà nei guai"*
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1063



Non capisco che voglia dire,ma mi sa molto di smentita.


----------



## Rok (28 Aprile 2016)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Siamo intorno a quasi 2 miliardi (di euro) di ricavi netti all'anno...



Non capisco il senso della frase... 
Stiamo diventando una barzelletta a livello mondiale...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2016)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Siamo intorno a quasi 2 miliardi (di euro) di ricavi netti all'anno...



159 miliardi di Yuan sono 21 miliardi di euro.


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> 159 miliardi di Yuan sono 21 miliardi di euro.



Aaaah,ecco.Qualcuno mi spiega che vuol dire sta frase di Alibaba? A me mi sa molto di smentita.


----------



## Jack14 (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> 159 miliardi di Yuan sono 21 miliardi di euro.



si certo quelli che dici tu sono i ricavi lordi. Io consideravo i ricavi netti 12,5 miliardi di yuan --> sono 1,8 miliardi di euro circa


----------



## ps18ps (28 Aprile 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Non capisco che voglia dire,ma mi sa molto di smentita.



si sembrerebbe anche a me una smentita, anche se le smentite ufficiali di solito sono dei comunicati, quindi potrebbe anche essere come dice [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] una trollata per non confermare l'interesse. Ormai conviene aspettare comunicazioni ufficiali da parte delle persone coinvolte e a riguardo il silenzio di fininvest è assordante.


----------



## gianluca1193 (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il boss di Alibaba risponde ironicamente alle possibili voci di un suo interesse per l'AC Milan. Ecco le sue parole su Weibo, il Twitter cinese, così come riportate da Eurosport: "È il Milan nella città italiana di Milano? Ho sentito che Mike Tayson dei Lakers è stato ultimamente a Milano, ma non sono sicuro se era il Milan. Ora Yao Ming sarà nei guai"*
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1063



Se ci compra spero riduca il consumo di droga.


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Aprile 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> si sembrerebbe anche a me una smentita, anche se le smentite ufficiali di solito sono dei comunicati, quindi potrebbe anche essere come dice @kolao95 una trollata per non confermare l'interesse. Ormai conviene aspettare comunicazioni ufficiali da parte delle persone coinvolte e a riguardo il silenzio di fininvest è assordante.



Potrebbe pure essere una trollata per confermare l'interesse,non si capisce bene da come lo ha scritto.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Aprile 2016)

Occhio a credere a quello in cui vogliamo credere noi ragazzi... ed anche a farci le domande ed a darci le risposte da soli... aspettiamo sviluppi...


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Aprile 2016)

*BELLINAZZO (SOLE 24 ORE): Si è arrivati ad un compromesso tra offerta del consorzio cinese e richieste di Fininvest. Anche se non siamo alla firme, è un importante passo in avanti. Ora la palla passa a Berlusconi che deve decidere se accettare quest'intesa. In caso di "sì" di Berlusconi, si aprirebbe la fase della trattativa in esclusiva con la due diligence finale, con una chiusura dell'affare prevista entro l'estate.
I tecnici Fininvest e quelli cinesi stanno ritoccando gli ultimi dossier. L'ingresso dei cinesi avverrebbe in due fasi:
- comprerebbero subito circa il 70% del Milan per 500 milioni, oltre ad accollarsi più di 200 milioni di debiti
- successivamente nel giro di 2-3 anni investiranno circa 300 milioni per rilevare le restanti quote
Si ha così una valutazione complessiva di 1 miliardo. Berlusconi uscirebbe di scena gradualmente. E deve dare l'assenso alle fasi successive, riservandosi il diritto di ritirarlo in caso il consorzio cinese non dia garanzie sul futuro del Milan.
*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2016)

*Bellinazzo: passi in avanti, c'è l'intesa di massima. E' stato raggiunto un compromesso tra il consorzio guidato da Galatioto e Fininvest. A questo punto tocca a Berlusconi decidere se accettare o meno l'intesa. Qualora dicesse di si, si aprirebbe la fase dell'esclusiva con la due diligence finale e l'obiettivo di chiudere entro l'estate (nessuna scadenza precisa, ndr). I tecnici Fininvest e i consulenti dei cinesi stanno curando gli ultimi dettagli del dossier, come quello relativo alla piena visibilità della cordata e al deposito delle garanzie bancarie. 

Le fasi sono due: i cinesi prenderebbero inizialmente la maggioranza del 70% per 500M, accollandosi i debiti pari a 200M. Nella seconda fase si impegnerebbero a prendere il restante 30% versando altri 300M nel giro di 2-3 anni. L'uscita di scena della famiglia Berlusconi sarebbe graduale e l'investimento dei cinesi quindi ammonterebbe attorno al miliardo di euro, debiti compresi. 
Valutazione quindi non distante da quella di Bee (passato cavallo di battaglia di Bellinazzo, ndr). Su queste basi Silvio dovrà dare il suo assenso alle successive fasi, riservandosi la possibilità di ritrarlo qualora dovesse cambiare idea in virtù di elementi che non lo rassicurino più. Ed a questo punto, visti i conti disastrati, non è sicuro che la UEFA accetti il voluntary agreement senza un vero cambio di rotta gestionale. Come potrebbe essere appunto la cessione societaria.

Ancora Bellinazzo, che a domanda sull'importo della penale che Silvio dovrebbe pagare nel caso in cui cambi idea facendo saltare tutto: "Non ho ancora scoperto l'importo ma sicuramente sarà molto sostanziosa"*


----------



## ps18ps (28 Aprile 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Potrebbe pure essere una trollata per confermare l'interesse,non si capisce bene da come lo ha scritto.



sisi infatti. io comunque non la prendo come una smentita ufficiale proprio perché mi aspetterei una comunicazione più formale e non una battuta del genere... comunque bisogna aspettare e avere pazienza anche se è molto difficile


----------



## gianluca1193 (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: passi in avanti, c'è l'intesa di massima. E' stato raggiunto un compromesso tra il consorzio guidato da Galatioto e Fininvest. A questo punto tocca a Berlusconi decidere se accettare o meno l'intesa. Qualora dicesse di si, si aprirebbe la fase dell'esclusiva con la due diligence finale e l'obiettivo di chiudere entro l'estate (nessuna scadenza precisa, ndr). I tecnici Fininvest e i consulenti dei cinesi stanno curando gli ultimi dettagli del dossier, come quello relativo alla piena visibilità della cordata e al deposito delle garanzie bancarie.
> 
> Le fasi sono due: i cinesi prenderebbero inizialmente la maggioranza del 70% per 500M, accollandosi i debiti pari a 200M. Nella seconda fase si impegnerebbero a prendere il restante 30% versando altri 300M nel giro di 2-3 anni. L'uscita di scena della famiglia Berlusconi sarebbe graduale e l'investimento dei cinesi quindi ammonterebbe attorno al miliardo di euro, debiti compresi.
> Valutazione quindi non distante da quella di Bee (passato cavallo di battaglia di Bellinazzo, ndr). Su queste basi Slvio dovrà dare il suo assenso alle successive fasi, riservandosi la possibilità di ritrarlo qualora dovesse cambiare idea in virtù di elementi che non lo rassicurino più. Ed a questo punto, visti i conti disastrati, non è sicuro che la UEFA accetti il voluntary agreement senza un vero cambio di rotta gestionale. Come potrebbe essere appunto la cessione societaria.*



Nonostante facciamo vomitare rischiamo anche sanzioni.
Gran bella gestione.
Abbiamo bisogno di una ristrutturazione.
Chi meglio di un fondo che opera nell'immobiliare?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *BELLINAZZO (SOLE 24 ORE): Si è arrivati ad un compromesso tra offerta del consorzio cinese e richieste di Fininvest. Anche se non siamo alla firme, è un importante passo in avanti. Ora la palla passa a Berlusconi che deve decidere se accettare quest'intesa. In caso di "sì" di Berlusconi, si aprirebbe la fase della trattativa in esclusiva con la due diligence finale, con una chiusura dell'affare prevista entro l'estate.
> I tecnici Fininvest e quelli cinesi stanno ritoccando gli ultimi dossier. L'ingresso dei cinesi avverrebbe in due fasi:
> - comprerebbero subito circa il 70% del Milan per 500 milioni, oltre ad accollarsi più di 200 milioni di debiti
> - successivamente nel giro di 2-3 anni investiranno circa 300 milioni per rilevare le restanti quote
> ...



Non si capisce se sto sì c'è stato o meno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: passi in avanti, c'è l'intesa di massima. E' stato raggiunto un compromesso tra il consorzio guidato da Galatioto e Fininvest. A questo punto tocca a Berlusconi decidere se accettare o meno l'intesa. Qualora dicesse di si, si aprirebbe la fase dell'esclusiva con la due diligence finale e l'obiettivo di chiudere entro l'estate (nessuna scadenza precisa, ndr). I tecnici Fininvest e i consulenti dei cinesi stanno curando gli ultimi dettagli del dossier, come quello relativo alla piena visibilità della cordata e al deposito delle garanzie bancarie.
> 
> Le fasi sono due: i cinesi prenderebbero inizialmente la maggioranza del 70% per 500M, accollandosi i debiti pari a 200M. Nella seconda fase si impegnerebbero a prendere il restante 30% versando altri 300M nel giro di 2-3 anni. L'uscita di scena della famiglia Berlusconi sarebbe graduale e l'investimento dei cinesi quindi ammonterebbe attorno al miliardo di euro, debiti compresi.
> Valutazione quindi non distante da quella di Bee (passato cavallo di battaglia di Bellinazzo, ndr). Su queste basi Silvio dovrà dare il suo assenso alle successive fasi, riservandosi la possibilità di ritrarlo qualora dovesse cambiare idea in virtù di elementi che non lo rassicurino più. Ed a questo punto, visti i conti disastrati, non è sicuro che la UEFA accetti il voluntary agreement senza un vero cambio di rotta gestionale. Come potrebbe essere appunto la cessione societaria.*



Cioè, i cinesi accetterebbero che Silvio mandi all'aria tutto cambiando idea? Ah, Bellinazzo....  si sapessero le penali sarebbe stata più credibile questa teoria.


----------



## gianluca1193 (28 Aprile 2016)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Non si capisce se sto sì c'è stato o meno.



Per Campopiano si.
Gli altri mettono in dubbio ciò, considerando il "SI" del vecchio solamente la firma.
Evidentemente Campopiano, avanti a tutti sin dall'inizio, ha filo diretto con chi si sta occupando della trattativa(che comunica con le parti in questione).


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: passi in avanti, c'è l'intesa di massima. E' stato raggiunto un compromesso tra il consorzio guidato da Galatioto e Fininvest. A questo punto tocca a Berlusconi decidere se accettare o meno l'intesa. Qualora dicesse di si, si aprirebbe la fase dell'esclusiva con la due diligence finale e l'obiettivo di chiudere entro l'estate (nessuna scadenza precisa, ndr). I tecnici Fininvest e i consulenti dei cinesi stanno curando gli ultimi dettagli del dossier, come quello relativo alla piena visibilità della cordata e al deposito delle garanzie bancarie.
> 
> Le fasi sono due: i cinesi prenderebbero inizialmente la maggioranza del 70% per 500M, accollandosi i debiti pari a 200M. Nella seconda fase si impegnerebbero a prendere il restante 30% versando altri 300M nel giro di 2-3 anni. L'uscita di scena della famiglia Berlusconi sarebbe graduale e l'investimento dei cinesi quindi ammonterebbe attorno al miliardo di euro, debiti compresi.
> Valutazione quindi non distante da quella di Bee (passato cavallo di battaglia di Bellinazzo, ndr). Su queste basi Silvio dovrà dare il suo assenso alle successive fasi, riservandosi la possibilità di ritrarlo qualora dovesse cambiare idea in virtù di elementi che non lo rassicurino più. Ed a questo punto, visti i conti disastrati, non è sicuro che la UEFA accetti il voluntary agreement senza un vero cambio di rotta gestionale. Come potrebbe essere appunto la cessione societaria.
> ...



*Aggiornato con la risposta di Bellinazzo sulla penale.*


----------



## beleno (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: passi in avanti, c'è l'intesa di massima. E' stato raggiunto un compromesso tra il consorzio guidato da Galatioto e Fininvest. A questo punto tocca a Berlusconi decidere se accettare o meno l'intesa. Qualora dicesse di si, si aprirebbe la fase dell'esclusiva con la due diligence finale e l'obiettivo di chiudere entro l'estate (nessuna scadenza precisa, ndr). I tecnici Fininvest e i consulenti dei cinesi stanno curando gli ultimi dettagli del dossier, come quello relativo alla piena visibilità della cordata e al deposito delle garanzie bancarie.
> 
> Le fasi sono due: i cinesi prenderebbero inizialmente la maggioranza del 70% per 500M, accollandosi i debiti pari a 200M. Nella seconda fase si impegnerebbero a prendere il restante 30% versando altri 300M nel giro di 2-3 anni. L'uscita di scena della famiglia Berlusconi sarebbe graduale e l'investimento dei cinesi quindi ammonterebbe attorno al miliardo di euro, debiti compresi.
> Valutazione quindi non distante da quella di Bee (passato cavallo di battaglia di Bellinazzo, ndr). Su queste basi Silvio dovrà dare il suo assenso alle successive fasi, riservandosi la possibilità di ritrarlo qualora dovesse cambiare idea in virtù di elementi che non lo rassicurino più. Ed a questo punto, visti i conti disastrati, non è sicuro che la UEFA accetti il voluntary agreement senza un vero cambio di rotta gestionale. Come potrebbe essere appunto la cessione societaria.*



Quindi per Bellinazzo l'offerta è sempre di 1 miliardo circa, contraddicendo (tra gli altri) il CorSport e MF.

Grottesco l'ultimo passaggio, per lottare con il Sassuolo per il sesto posto ci siamo talmente indebitati da rischiare sanzioni pesanti dall'UEFA


----------



## Jack14 (28 Aprile 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> Quindi per Bellinazzo l'offerta è sempre di 1 miliardo circa, contraddicendo (tra gli altri) il CorSport e MF.
> 
> Grottesco l'ultimo passaggio, per lottare con il Sassuolo per il sesto posto ci siamo talmente indebitati da rischiare sanzioni pesanti dall'UEFA



ma non è la stessa valutazione che ha riferito più o meno Campopiano? Bellinazzo dice 800M + accollo del debito residuo e Campopiano 750M + debito residuo... ballano 50M..


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Aprile 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> Quindi per Bellinazzo l'offerta è sempre di 1 miliardo circa, contraddicendo (tra gli altri) il CorSport e MF.
> 
> Grottesco l'ultimo passaggio, per lottare con il Sassuolo per il sesto posto ci siamo talmente indebitati da rischiare sanzioni pesanti dall'UEFA



Penso che sul miliardo, debiti compresi, concordino tutti. Anzi, si era letto addirittura di 1.2 miliardi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2016)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> ma non è la stessa valutazione che ha riferito Campopiano? 700M + accollo del debito residuo?



Che io ricordi Campopiano non ha mai parlato dei debiti. Ma solo di 700M.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: passi in avanti, c'è l'intesa di massima. E' stato raggiunto un compromesso tra il consorzio guidato da Galatioto e Fininvest. A questo punto tocca a Berlusconi decidere se accettare o meno l'intesa. Qualora dicesse di si, si aprirebbe la fase dell'esclusiva con la due diligence finale e l'obiettivo di chiudere entro l'estate (nessuna scadenza precisa, ndr). I tecnici Fininvest e i consulenti dei cinesi stanno curando gli ultimi dettagli del dossier, come quello relativo alla piena visibilità della cordata e al deposito delle garanzie bancarie.
> 
> Le fasi sono due: i cinesi prenderebbero inizialmente la maggioranza del 70% per 500M, accollandosi i debiti pari a 200M. Nella seconda fase si impegnerebbero a prendere il restante 30% versando altri 300M nel giro di 2-3 anni. L'uscita di scena della famiglia Berlusconi sarebbe graduale e l'investimento dei cinesi quindi ammonterebbe attorno al miliardo di euro, debiti compresi.
> Valutazione quindi non distante da quella di Bee (passato cavallo di battaglia di Bellinazzo, ndr). Su queste basi Silvio dovrà dare il suo assenso alle successive fasi, riservandosi la possibilità di ritrarlo qualora dovesse cambiare idea in virtù di elementi che non lo rassicurino più. Ed a questo punto, visti i conti disastrati, non è sicuro che la UEFA accetti il voluntary agreement senza un vero cambio di rotta gestionale. Come potrebbe essere appunto la cessione societaria.
> ...


Sono ignorante in materia, ma tutti dicono che c'è solo da attendere il sì di Berlusconi per questa faccenda.
Ma possibile che per un affare di questo tipo, personaggi di questo spessore si mettano a trattare senza neanche sapere se colui che vende sia REALMENTE disposto a vendere con tutti questi tentennamenti?
Se realmente esiste una trattativa vuol dire che c'è una volontà del compratore di comprare e del venditore di vendere credo.


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Cioè, i cinesi accetterebbero che Silvio mandi all'aria tutto cambiando idea? Ah, Bellinazzo....  si sapessero le penali sarebbe stata più credibile questa teoria.



Solo Campopiano e fonti Estere sono attendibili,punto.Comunque [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] :Tu come vedi queste dichiarazioni di Jack Ma?


----------



## Coripra (28 Aprile 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sono ignorante in materia, ma tutti dicono che c'è solo da attendere il sì di Berlusconi per questa faccenda.
> Ma possibile che per un affare di questo tipo, personaggi di questo spessore si mettano a trattare senza neanche sapere se colui che vende sia REALMENTE disposto a vendere con tutti questi tentennamenti?
> Se realmente esiste una trattativa vuol dire che c'è una volontà del compratore di comprare e del venditore di vendere credo.



Così dovrebbe essere, ma con illo troppe volte abbiamo visto decisioni ribaltate quando tutto sembrava fatto...


----------



## beleno (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Penso che sul miliardo, debiti compresi, concordino tutti. Anzi, si era letto addirittura di 1.2 miliardi



Milano Finanza aveva parlato di 1.2 miliardi compresi i 300-400 milioni di investimenti pluriennali, se non ho capito male.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Aprile 2016)

Ma nessuno ha messo la bomba lanciata ieri da Sportitalia?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno ha messo la bomba lanciata ieri da Sportitalia?



E sarebbe?????


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno ha messo la bomba lanciata ieri da Sportitalia?


Sarebbe a dire?


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno ha messo la bomba lanciata ieri da Sportitalia?



Adesso non ci puoi lasciare sulle spine,dicci tutto.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Aprile 2016)

Secondo loro fonti, Fininvest (tramite rappresentante della banca Lazard) ha trovato l'accordo definitivo con il rappresentante della cordata cinese (suppongo Sal Galatioto) per 750 mln di euro, debiti compresi. Anche loro parlano del fondo Evergrande, e nello studio sia Pedullà che il direttore di QS, Bucchioni dicevano che dietro c'è Jack Ma, il quale però non vuol apparire in prima linea per il discorso Suning.


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Secondo loro fonti Fininvest (tramite rappresentante della banca Lazard) ha trovato l'accordo definitivo con il rappresentante della cordata cinese (suppongo Sal Galatioto) per 750 mln di euro, debiti compresi. Anche loro parlano del fondo Evergrande, e nello studio sia Pedullà che il direttore di QS, Bucchioni dicevano che dietro c'è Jack Ma, il quale però non vuol apparire in prima linea per il discorso Suning.



Questo Jack Ma lo hanno ficcato dentro in qualsiasi articolo/news un po' tutti, se non c'entrasse nulla non sarebbe sulla bocca di tutti.
Da quello che si è capito in questi giorni avremo più proprietari, una società come la Evergrande che fattura più di Alibaba e lo stesso Jack Ma di Alibaba, altro non ci è dato sapere a quanto pare ma già questa "cordata" basterebbe per tornare a fare la voce grossa in Europa.
Il progetto Milan dovrebbe essere molto interessante, un club di livello mondiale da riportare agli antichi splendori investendo per costruire il nuovo stadio, quindi sarà (nel caso) un Milan completamente nuovo e il nuovo stadio sarà la "casa" da cui ripartire.


----------



## LukeLike (28 Aprile 2016)

Vorrei riuscire a non illudermi. Ma illudermi e sperare sono le uniche cose che possiamo fare in questo momento, onde evitare la depressione.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: passi in avanti, c'è l'intesa di massima. E' stato raggiunto un compromesso tra il consorzio guidato da Galatioto e Fininvest. A questo punto tocca a Berlusconi decidere se accettare o meno l'intesa. Qualora dicesse di si, si aprirebbe la fase dell'esclusiva con la due diligence finale e l'obiettivo di chiudere entro l'estate (nessuna scadenza precisa, ndr). I tecnici Fininvest e i consulenti dei cinesi stanno curando gli ultimi dettagli del dossier, come quello relativo alla piena visibilità della cordata e al deposito delle garanzie bancarie.
> 
> Le fasi sono due: i cinesi prenderebbero inizialmente la maggioranza del 70% per 500M, accollandosi i debiti pari a 200M. Nella seconda fase si impegnerebbero a prendere il restante 30% versando altri 300M nel giro di 2-3 anni. L'uscita di scena della famiglia Berlusconi sarebbe graduale e l'investimento dei cinesi quindi ammonterebbe attorno al miliardo di euro, debiti compresi.
> Valutazione quindi non distante da quella di Bee (passato cavallo di battaglia di Bellinazzo, ndr). Su queste basi Silvio dovrà dare il suo assenso alle successive fasi, riservandosi la possibilità di ritrarlo qualora dovesse cambiare idea in virtù di elementi che non lo rassicurino più. Ed a questo punto, visti i conti disastrati, non è sicuro che la UEFA accetti il voluntary agreement senza un vero cambio di rotta gestionale. Come potrebbe essere appunto la cessione societaria.
> ...




.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2016)

*Intanto Jacobelli guarda già il futuro: Mercato da 100 mln di euro, Lippi DT e Donadoni allenatore. Barbara Berlusconi rimane, mentre Galliani va via.*


----------



## Jaqen (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Intanto Jacobelli guarda già il futuro: Mercato da 100 mln di euro, Lippi DT e Donadoni allenatore. Barbara Berlusconi rimane, mentre Galliani va via.*



Ma perché arrivano sempre i poveri e non il Mansour di turno


----------



## Sheva my Hero (28 Aprile 2016)

Non lo tengo più nei pantaloni


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Questo Jack Ma lo hanno ficcato dentro in qualsiasi articolo/news un po' tutti, se non c'entrasse nulla non sarebbe sulla bocca di tutti.
> Da quello che si è capito in questi giorni avremo più proprietari, una società come la Evergrande che fattura più di Alibaba e lo stesso Jack Ma di Alibaba, altro non ci è dato sapere a quanto pare ma già questa "cordata" basterebbe per tornare a fare la voce grossa in Europa.
> Il progetto Milan dovrebbe essere molto interessante, un club di livello mondiale da riportare agli antichi splendori investendo per costruire il nuovo stadio, quindi sarà (nel caso) un Milan completamente nuovo e il nuovo stadio sarà la "casa" da cui ripartire.



Jack Ma c'è secondo me, e anche secondo tutti praticamente  
Comunque credo che il quadro comincia a farsi più chiaro, fondo Evergrande ufficialmente ci vorrebbe prendere. Però, guarda caso, Jack Ma ha delle quote (non definite) di questo fondo, inoltre a titolo informativo, ultimamente stanno investendo in tanti immobili, banche, progetti insieme, da una parte sempre questo fondo e dall'altra Jack Ma. Non ultima la squadra del Guangzhou, rilevata per il 40% da Alibaba. Ora se vogliamo essere pignoli credo sia normale che Alibaba non confermi, anzi faccia trapelare smentite (seppur non ufficiale), perché teoricamente non sarebbe il colosso a comprarci, bensì un fondo di cui è proprietario anche Jack Ma. Una sottigliezza..


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Intanto Jacobelli guarda già il futuro: Mercato da 100 mln di euro, Lippi DT e Donadoni allenatore. Barbara Berlusconi rimane, mentre Galliani va via.*



Possiamo mangiare al ristorante con più di 100 €?
Nomi in uscita ce ne sono, uno su tutti Cavani, non disdegnerei Kovacic, insomma con gente seria a fare il mercato sarei piuttosto curioso di vedere come imposteranno la squadra.
Ancora non riesco a crederci che Galliani potrebbe essere vaporizzato l'esatto momento in cui..


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Aprile 2016)

*Pasquale Campopiano su Twitter: Riassumendo: Fondo #Evergrande, Robin Li e Jack Ma. Sui primi due voglio i diritti. Il terzo smentisce? E' socio del primo. #Milan*


----------



## kolao95 (28 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Possiamo mangiare al ristorante con più di 100 €?
> Nomi in uscita ce ne sono, uno su tutti Cavani, non disdegnerei Kovacic, insomma con gente seria a fare il mercato sarei piuttosto curioso di vedere come imposteranno la squadra.
> Ancora non riesco a crederci che Galliani potrebbe essere vaporizzato l'esatto momento in cui..



Bisogna andare a cogliere occasioni qua e là, come ha ben fatto la Juve in questi anni: Pogba a 0 di qua, Vidal a 15 di là, Tévez a 12, ecc. ecc. per me servirebbe a poco spendere 50 per uno e 50 per un altro, anche perché quelli che ti cambiano la squadra da così a così non costano certo 50 milioni.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma perché arrivano sempre i poveri e non il Mansour di turno


Ma se la notizia è vera, sti cinesi non dovrebbero essere pure più ricchi di sto Mansour?


----------



## kolao95 (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Intanto Jacobelli guarda già il futuro: Mercato da 100 mln di euro, Lippi DT e Donadoni allenatore. Barbara Berlusconi rimane, mentre Galliani va via.*



A me Donadoni non fa certo impazzire, però ormai gli allenatori italiani sono già tutti occupati, per cui ben venga il buon Roberto.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano su Twitter: Riassumendo: Fondo #Evergrande, Robin Li e Jack Ma. Sui primi due voglio i diritti. Il terzo smentisce? E' socio del primo. #Milan*



Eiaculo.



kolao95 ha scritto:


> A me Donadoni non fa certo impazzire, però ormai gli allenatori italiani sono già tutti occupati, per cui ben venga il buon Roberto.



Quello che dicevo ieri, tolto Di Francesco c'è solo lui di italiano. E gli stranieri in genere fanno male.


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano su Twitter: Riassumendo: Fondo #Evergrande, Robin Li e Jack Ma. Sui primi due voglio i diritti. Il terzo smentisce? E' socio del primo. #Milan*


Quindi c'è anche Robin li..e jack..mamma mia impazzisco


----------



## kollaps (28 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano su Twitter: Riassumendo: Fondo #Evergrande, Robin Li e Jack Ma. Sui primi due voglio i diritti. Il terzo smentisce? E' socio del primo. #Milan*



Se non è già stato postato, qualcuno sa la lista degli investitori che fanno parte del fondo??


----------



## Aragorn (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Intanto Jacobelli guarda già il futuro: Mercato da 100 mln di euro, Lippi DT e Donadoni allenatore. Barbara Berlusconi rimane, mentre Galliani va via.*



Non bastavano le speculazioni sui possibili compratori, ora iniziano pure col totomercato.


----------



## TheZio (28 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano su Twitter: Riassumendo: Fondo #Evergrande, Robin Li e Jack Ma. Sui primi due voglio i diritti. Il terzo smentisce? E' socio del primo. #Milan*



Vedendo quello che hanno vinto gli Evergrande forse meglio loro in prima persona che il solito riccone che spende e non vince nulla!
Lo ripeterò all infinito: preferisco un grande progetto ad una vagonata di soldi! Poi se si può avere entrambi non è che mi dispero


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma se la notizia è vera, sti cinesi non dovrebbero essere pure più ricchi di sto Mansour?



Il CorSport ha fatto il sunto della situazione, messi insieme rappresentano un colosso infinito.


----------



## neversayconte (28 Aprile 2016)

Ma robin Li e Jack Ma sono quelli giovani? perchè ce n'era un terzo che e vecchio come il cucco. 
l'importante è che siano giovani per un progetto a lungo termine. 

p.s.: io ancora non ci credo. ci spero ma poco.


----------



## danjr (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Intanto Jacobelli guarda già il futuro: Mercato da 100 mln di euro, Lippi DT e Donadoni allenatore. Barbara Berlusconi rimane, mentre Galliani va via.*


 100 milioni vanno benissimo, calcolate che non facciamo la chiampins, calcolate che il primo anno il city prese come primo colpo Robinho e il Psg Lavezzi e Pastore. Va bene così in caso, finché non ci sarà la champions va bene così


----------



## MarcoMilanista (28 Aprile 2016)

Barbara Berlusconi non deve avere nessun ruolo chiave, stiamo parlando di una incapace assoluta.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Aprile 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Lo ripeterò all infinito: preferisco un grande progetto ad una vagonata di soldi! Poi se si può avere entrambi non è che mi dispero



.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Intanto Jacobelli guarda già il futuro: Mercato da 100 mln di euro, Lippi DT e Donadoni allenatore. Barbara Berlusconi rimane, mentre Galliani va via.*



Mi aspetto molti più soldi per il mercato e un allenatore. Non Donadoni


----------



## kollaps (28 Aprile 2016)

*Hutchison Whampoa, tra i possibili candidati all'acquisizione del milan stando alle dichiarazioni della Gazzetta, intanto dichiara "Il Milan non ci interessa"*

Direi che ormai l'Evergrande è rimasto l'unico a non aver smentito. Ed a questo punto le ipotesi di Campopiano si rafforzano sempre di più.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Intanto Jacobelli guarda già il futuro: Mercato da 100 mln di euro, Lippi DT e Donadoni allenatore. Barbara Berlusconi rimane, mentre Galliani va via.*



Donadoni allenatore , potrei anche accettarlo se tutto il resto che ha detto è anche vero.


----------



## sballotello (28 Aprile 2016)

Per un grande Milan occorre un grande allenatore, altro che Donadoni, io vorrei mourinho


----------



## MarcoMilanista (28 Aprile 2016)

Donadoni infatti è un Cavasin a caso...


----------



## Julian Ross (28 Aprile 2016)

Donadoni per me è un ottimo allenatore e una grande persona. 
Tutti lo sottovalutano, ma merita.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Intanto Jacobelli guarda già il futuro: Mercato da 100 mln di euro, Lippi DT e Donadoni allenatore. Barbara Berlusconi rimane, mentre Galliani va via.*


No danadoni allenatore no dai.. Ok che è bravo ma ci vuole già un profilo internazionale su..


----------



## super87 (28 Aprile 2016)

Non può restare/tornare Sinisa?
Lo vedrei bene in coppia con Lippi.


----------



## Serginho (28 Aprile 2016)

Senza offesa per Donadoni, ma ci servono allenatori di un certo livello se vogliamo tornare ad alti livelli. Donadoni vale un Mihaijlovic a stento, va bene per una squadra mediocre o poco più


----------



## ignaxio (28 Aprile 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Per un grande Milan occorre un grande allenatore, altro che Donadoni, io vorrei mourinho


Bisogna ripartire dai Milanisti per non snatularizzarci


----------



## ScArsenal83 (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Intanto Jacobelli guarda già il futuro: Mercato da 100 mln di euro, Lippi DT e Donadoni allenatore. Barbara Berlusconi rimane, mentre Galliani va via.*





Fate tutti i conti senza l'oste...e quando l'oste dirà di nuovo no per orgoglio personale..............................


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

super87 ha scritto:


> Non può restare/tornare Sinisa?
> Lo vedrei bene in coppia con Lippi.



beh considera che è ancora sotto contratto quindi un eventuale richiamo da parte della nuova proprietà si potrebbe fare . 

Comunque tornando a parlare di calcio , io spero con tutto il mio cuore che non rinnovino a NESSUNO


----------



## pablog1585 (28 Aprile 2016)

Io prenderei Emery.... Cmq 100 milioni x il mercato sarebbero pochi anche senza coppe...


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano su Twitter: Riassumendo: Fondo #Evergrande, Robin Li e Jack Ma. Sui primi due voglio i diritti. Il terzo smentisce? E' socio del primo. #Milan*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Intanto Jacobelli guarda già il futuro: Mercato da 100 mln di euro, Lippi DT e Donadoni allenatore. Barbara Berlusconi rimane, mentre Galliani va via.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: passi in avanti, c'è l'intesa di massima. E' stato raggiunto un compromesso tra il consorzio guidato da Galatioto e Fininvest. A questo punto tocca a Berlusconi decidere se accettare o meno l'intesa. Qualora dicesse di si, si aprirebbe la fase dell'esclusiva con la due diligence finale e l'obiettivo di chiudere entro l'estate (nessuna scadenza precisa, ndr). I tecnici Fininvest e i consulenti dei cinesi stanno curando gli ultimi dettagli del dossier, come quello relativo alla piena visibilità della cordata e al deposito delle garanzie bancarie.
> 
> Le fasi sono due: i cinesi prenderebbero inizialmente la maggioranza del 70% per 500M, accollandosi i debiti pari a 200M. Nella seconda fase si impegnerebbero a prendere il restante 30% versando altri 300M nel giro di 2-3 anni. L'uscita di scena della famiglia Berlusconi sarebbe graduale e l'investimento dei cinesi quindi ammonterebbe attorno al miliardo di euro, debiti compresi.
> Valutazione quindi non distante da quella di Bee (passato cavallo di battaglia di Bellinazzo, ndr). Su queste basi Silvio dovrà dare il suo assenso alle successive fasi, riservandosi la possibilità di ritrarlo qualora dovesse cambiare idea in virtù di elementi che non lo rassicurino più. Ed a questo punto, visti i conti disastrati, non è sicuro che la UEFA accetti il voluntary agreement senza un vero cambio di rotta gestionale. Come potrebbe essere appunto la cessione societaria.
> ...





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il boss di Alibaba risponde ironicamente alle possibili voci di un suo interesse per l'AC Milan. Ecco le sue parole su Weibo, il Twitter cinese, così come riportate da Eurosport: "È il Milan nella città italiana di Milano? Ho sentito che Mike Tayson dei Lakers è stato ultimamente a Milano, ma non sono sicuro se era il Milan. Ora Yao Ming sarà nei guai"*
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1063



*
Quotate le notizie. Quante volte dobbiamo ripeterlo? *


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> beh considera che è ancora sotto contratto quindi un eventuale richiamo da parte della nuova proprietà si potrebbe fare .
> 
> Comunque tornando a parlare di calcio , io spero con tutto il mio cuore che non rinnovino a NESSUNO



Ma nessuno nessuno. 
Smantellamento totale.

Teniamoci Donnarumma Bonaventura Calabria Locatelli e il resto via piazza pulita di tutta la feccia scesa in campo in questi anni.

Andassero a prenotare ristorante da subito sti indegni.

Brocchi ovviamente in primavera.... Ma anche no.


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2016)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Donadoni per me è un ottimo allenatore e una grande persona.
> Tutti lo sottovalutano, ma merita.



.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Intanto Jacobelli guarda già il futuro: Mercato da 100 mln di euro, Lippi DT e Donadoni allenatore. Barbara Berlusconi rimane, mentre Galliani va via.*



Certo, i cinesi spendono 1 miliardo per dare la squadra a Donadoni


----------



## sballotello (28 Aprile 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno nessuno.
> Smantellamento totale.
> 
> Teniamoci Donnarumma Bonaventura Calabria Locatelli e il resto via piazza pulita di tutta la feccia scesa in campo in questi anni.
> ...



Perfetto, col napalm devono ripulire Milanello


----------



## sballotello (28 Aprile 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno nessuno.
> Smantellamento totale.
> 
> Teniamoci Donnarumma Bonaventura Calabria Locatelli e il resto via piazza pulita di tutta la feccia scesa in campo in questi anni.
> ...



Perfetto, col napalm devono ripulire Milanello


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Certo, i cinesi spendono 1 miliardo per dare la squadra a Donadoni



io penso che metteranno da subito uomini validi, io per esempio non disdegnerei un ritorno di Clarenzio.
100 mln per il mercato direi che sono più che sufficienti, dato che qualche cessione ci sarà.


----------



## ignaxio (28 Aprile 2016)

100 mil. se spesi bene ti possono far lottare per lo scudetto.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' stata una giornata piena di notizie sul fronte cessione cessione. Ci accingiamo ad aprire un nuovo, ennesimo topic, per darvi notizie sempre aggiornate e facilmente consultabili. Il precedente topic, in pochissime ore, ha superato le 53 pagine.
> 
> Si continua da qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...l-milan-ce-jack-ma-vt36305-53.html#post940837 ).
> 
> ...



*Post iniziale aggiornato con tutte le notizie. Per cortesia quotatelo quando volete postare*


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Aprile 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno nessuno.
> Smantellamento totale.
> 
> *Teniamoci Donnarumma Bonaventura Calabria Locatelli e il resto via piazza pulita* di tutta la feccia scesa in campo in questi anni.
> ...



Romagnoli?


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano su Twitter: Riassumendo: Fondo #Evergrande, Robin Li e Jack Ma. Sui primi due voglio i diritti. Il terzo smentisce? E' socio del primo. #Milan*



Credo che intenda che l'acquirente sia uno dei primi due,probabilmente il primo,certo se fossero insieme sarebbe da apoteosi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Aprile 2016)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli?



Ovviamente anche lui.... 
Me ne ero scordato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> No danadoni allenatore no dai.. Ok che è bravo ma ci vuole già un profilo internazionale su..



Dimmi chi?..a parole è facile ma se non avessimo perso l'anno scorso tempo con Bee c'era il valzer dei tecnici...oggi i big sono tutti accasati..
Guardiola al City
Klopp al Liverpool
Mourinho PSG o UTD
Ancelotti al Bayern
Conte al Chelsea

Non resta nessuno salvo nomi esotici ma poco rassicuranti come Pellegrini, Blanc o Emery...via via...meglio Donadoni piuttosto di quelli lì..

Ripeto, abbiamo perso il treno dei coach...io se si fa un Milan serio penserei davvero a richiamare Clarence con cui forse si può iniziare un grande lavoro...


----------



## kolao95 (28 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dimmi chi?..a parole è facile ma se non avessimo perso l'anno scorso tempo con Bee c'era il valzer dei tecnici...oggi i big sono tutti accasati..
> Guardiola al City
> Klopp al Liverpool
> Mourinho PSG o UTD
> ...



Appunto. Tra quelli rimasti liberi Donadoni è il migliore. Il campionato italiano è molto diverso rispetto alla Bundes, Ligue 1, Premier, ecc. quindi allenatori stranieri farebbero molta fatica qui all'inizio.


----------



## Il Genio (28 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dimmi chi?..a parole è facile ma se non avessimo perso l'anno scorso tempo con Bee c'era il valzer dei tecnici...oggi i big sono tutti accasati..
> Guardiola al City
> Klopp al Liverpool
> Mourinho PSG o UTD
> ...



Lucescu


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dimmi chi?..a parole è facile ma se non avessimo perso l'anno scorso tempo con Bee c'era il valzer dei tecnici...oggi i big sono tutti accasati..
> Guardiola al City
> Klopp al Liverpool
> Mourinho PSG o UTD
> ...


Bilic


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Aprile 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Credo che intenda che l'acquirente sia uno dei primi due,probabilmente il primo,certo se fossero insieme sarebbe da apoteosi.



nono, perché parla appunto di voler i diritti  sui primi due nomi, ovvero Evegrande e Robin Li. Su Jack Ma, in pratica non è in prima linea ma di sfondo, essendo socio di Evergrande. 
Comunque ragazzi, la fonte più autorevole mi sembra chiaramente ormai Campopiano, e aggiungo anche Bloomberg. Se ricordate parlavano di cordata di imprenditori nel campo dell'energia rinnovabile (Robin Li?), immobiliare (Evergrande?) e media (Jack Ma?...Chissà...


----------



## ScArsenal83 (28 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dimmi chi?..a parole è facile ma se non avessimo perso l'anno scorso tempo con Bee c'era il valzer dei tecnici...oggi i big sono tutti accasati..
> Guardiola al City
> Klopp al Liverpool
> Mourinho PSG o UTD
> ...



Ce n'è uno libero che tutti dimenticano ma che potrebbe fare meravigliosamente bene....


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' stata una giornata piena di notizie sul fronte cessione cessione. Ci accingiamo ad aprire un nuovo, ennesimo topic, per darvi notizie sempre aggiornate e facilmente consultabili. Il precedente topic, in pochissime ore, ha superato le 53 pagine.
> 
> Si continua da qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...l-milan-ce-jack-ma-vt36305-53.html#post940837 ).
> 
> ...



.

Quotate.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dimmi chi?..a parole è facile ma se non avessimo perso l'anno scorso tempo con Bee c'era il valzer dei tecnici...oggi i big sono tutti accasati..
> Guardiola al City
> Klopp al Liverpool
> Mourinho PSG o UTD
> ...


Anche internazionali di "secondo piano" ma con un briciolo di esperienza.. Inutile prendere il primo allenatore da Parma e Bologna di turno dai.. Che si magari poi si rivela il nuovo Sacchi però sono sempre scommesse.. Noi abbiamo bisogno di certezze ormai.. Un emey per esempio no? Alla fine noi l'anno prossimo (se tutto va bene!) faremo l'Europa league... Quindi sarebbe perfetto
Comunque torniamo on topic..


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2016)

> *Pasquale Campopiano su Twitter: Riassumendo: Fondo #Evergrande, Robin Li e Jack Ma. Sui primi due voglio i diritti. Il terzo smentisce? E' socio del primo. #Milan
> 
> Intanto Jacobelli guarda già il futuro: Mercato da 100 mln di euro, Lippi DT e Donadoni allenatore. Barbara Berlusconi rimane, mentre Galliani va via.
> 
> ...



*Intanto piovono smentite dalla Cina. Sia il proprietario di Alibaba che Li Ka Shing (Hutchinson Whampoa) hanno smentito l’intenzione di voler rilevare il club rossonero. La general manager della Hutchinson, Laura Cheung, avrebbe dichiarato: "Neghiamo il rumor che dice che Hutchison sia interessata al Milan"-
Lo riporta la Gazzetta.*


----------



## kolao95 (28 Aprile 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Ce n'è uno libero che tutti dimenticano ma che potrebbe fare meravigliosamente bene....


.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' stata una giornata piena di notizie sul fronte cessione cessione. Ci accingiamo ad aprire un nuovo, ennesimo topic, per darvi notizie sempre aggiornate e facilmente consultabili. Il precedente topic, in pochissime ore, ha superato le 53 pagine.
> 
> Si continua da qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...l-milan-ce-jack-ma-vt36305-53.html#post940837 ).
> 
> ...



.

Raga di allenatori e cose varie parliamone in Bar


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2016)

*Qui si parla della cessione del Milan. Altri commenti non in linea verranno eliminati.*


----------



## ScArsenal83 (28 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> ?



No.........


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

comunque io a tutte ste smentite di voi sentite e di battute non ci credo ... 

le carte sono li che parlano .


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> comunque io a tutte ste smentite di voi sentite e di battute non ci credo ...
> 
> le carte sono li che parlano .



Infatti le uniche smentìte ufficiali sono quelle di Wanda e del colosso di telefonia di cui parlava la gazzetta..


----------



## Hellscream (28 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> comunque io a tutte ste smentite di voi sentite e di battute non ci credo ...
> 
> le carte sono li che parlano .



Quali carte? Non credo che si siano viste carte.


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Aprile 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *Intanto piovono smentite dalla Cina. Sia il proprietario di Alibaba che Li Ka Shing (Hutchinson Whampoa) hanno smentito l’intenzione di voler rilevare il club rossonero. La general manager della Hutchinson, Laura Cheung, avrebbe dichiarato: "Neghiamo il rumor che dice che Hutchison sia interessata al Milan"-
> Lo riporta la Gazzetta.*



Ma infatti non è Alibaba che acquisirà il milan ma il fondo Ervergrade,mi sembra pure giusto che Alibaba smentisca visto che il suo proprietario Jack Ma di questo fondo fa solo parte e non si sa in quale percentuale.

Comuqnque ad quanto ho capito Jack Ma possiede il 20% del Sunning,ma quanto del Evergrade?

Da notare poi,che negano che la società sia interessata al Milan,ma ne se ne guardano bene di dire lo stesso del suo proprietario.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2016)

*Bellinazzo:"Berlusconi non sembra deciso a volersi privare del Milan e vuole avere la certezza di poterci ripensare fino all'ultimo minuto senza penali".*


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"Berlusconi non sembra deciso a volersi privare del Milan e vuole avere la certezza di poterci ripensare fino all'ultimo minuto senza penali".*



Ma di che stiamo parlando, dai.

Questo è completamente pazzo.

Teatrino fino alle elezioni e poi tanti saluti...


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"Berlusconi non sembra deciso a volersi privare del Milan e vuole avere la certezza di poterci ripensare fino all'ultimo minuto senza penali".*



Intanto in questi giorni si è parlato poco di squadra e cda. Un risultato è stato ottenuto.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Snake (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"Berlusconi non sembra deciso a volersi privare del Milan e vuole avere la certezza di poterci ripensare fino all'ultimo minuto senza penali".*



già venduto un par de palle


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"Berlusconi non sembra deciso a volersi privare del Milan e vuole avere la certezza di poterci ripensare fino all'ultimo minuto senza penali".*



Credo solo a Campopiano.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"Berlusconi non sembra deciso a volersi privare del Milan e vuole avere la certezza di poterci ripensare fino all'ultimo minuto senza penali".*



Solo un folle potrebbe mettere tutto in discussione....


----------



## Aragorn (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"Berlusconi non sembra deciso a volersi privare del Milan e vuole avere la certezza di poterci ripensare fino all'ultimo minuto senza penali".*



Bisognerà cambiare nuovamente il titolo del topic


----------



## kollaps (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"Berlusconi non sembra deciso a volersi privare del Milan e vuole avere la certezza di poterci ripensare fino all'ultimo minuto senza penali".*



Ma Bellinazzo non era uno di quelli "con Bee è tutto fatto, mercato con Doyen" ??
No, per capire la credibilità dell'individuo ecco...perchè fino ad ora tutte le notizie, degne di questo nome, sono uscite dalla bocca di Campopiano...e tutti gli altri sul carro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"Berlusconi non sembra deciso a volersi privare del Milan e vuole avere la certezza di poterci ripensare fino all'ultimo minuto senza penali".*


Ciao core! Ennesimo teatrino.


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"Berlusconi non sembra deciso a volersi privare del Milan e vuole avere la certezza di poterci ripensare fino all'ultimo minuto senza penali".*



Si sapeva.

Stesso copione di Bee, stessi identici passaggi.

Bee ---> Alciato che si pavoneggiava 
Ma ecc. ---> Campopiano che si pavoneggia


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Coripra (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"Berlusconi non sembra deciso a volersi privare del Milan e vuole avere la certezza di poterci ripensare fino all'ultimo minuto senza penali".*



Sì certo, come no. Ed i possibili acquirenti diranno sicuramente "Sì, tutto quello che vuoi tu, Silvio. Tu pensaci con calma nei prossimi mesi e quando hai deciso facci sapere. Se vuoi, nel frattempo ti diamo pure qualche centinaio di milioni di Euro a dimostrazione della nostra buona fede. Ma tu non spenderli, ehhh?"

Ma stanno parlando di cedere un'"azienda", o cosa?


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

Oh , ma in tutto questo casino ho una domanda fondamentale .. 

ma ALCINO che fine ha fatto ??? stare massaggiando su WhatsApp con Bee ahahahahaha ??? 

ALCINOOO dove sei ???


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Aprile 2016)

Notte


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oh , ma in tutto questo casino ho una domanda fondamentale ..
> 
> ma ALCINO che fine ha fatto ??? stare massaggiando su WhatsApp con Bee ahahahahaha ???
> 
> ALCINOOO dove sei ???



Campopiano = Alciato


----------



## alcyppa (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"Berlusconi non sembra deciso a volersi privare del Milan e vuole avere la certezza di poterci ripensare fino all'ultimo minuto senza penali".*



Se c'è una trattativa reale non esiste che potenziali acquirenti possano acconsentire a questa idiozia.

Nel caso salterebbe tutto in un batter d'occhio.
Stiamo a vedere che niente niente riparte il solito circo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"Berlusconi non sembra deciso a volersi privare del Milan e vuole avere la certezza di poterci ripensare fino all'ultimo minuto senza penali".*



Io gli credo, fino a 1 mese fa non voleva mollare manco per il 51% e mo molla tutto per 70% e tra un anno anche l'altro 30% mah,per me se vende vende ma per la minoranza.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Aprile 2016)

La cosa positività è che bisognerà aspettare solo un paio di giorni per capire se Campopiano ci abbia azzeccato o meno. Se non firmano il preliminare vuol dire che qualche problema c'è, e con qualche problema è ovvio che mi riferisco alla demenza senile di Silvio Berlusconi


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La cosa positività è che bisognerà aspettare solo un paio di giorni per capire se Campopiano ci abbia azzeccato o meno. Se non firmano il preliminare vuol dire che qualche problema c'è, e con qualche problema è ovvio che mi riferisco alla demenza senile di Silvio Berlusconi



concordo in pieno...fino a Lunedì l'unica fonte da cui attingere è Campopiano...ha dato lui la notizia in esclusiva e ha dato termini e nomi precisi...se Lunedì non si hanno notizie allora era tutta una trollata...ma fino ad allora tutte le altre conferme/smentite non contano una fava


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La cosa positività è che bisognerà aspettare solo un paio di giorni per capire se Campopiano ci abbia azzeccato o meno. Se non firmano il preliminare vuol dire che qualche problema c'è, e con qualche problema è ovvio che mi riferisco alla demenza senile di Silvio Berlusconi



ci può pure avere azzeccato ma se quello è fuori di testa, è fuori di testa, non si ci può stare dietro, oggi sono pessimista


----------



## -Lionard- (28 Aprile 2016)

Le smentite potrebbero non essere così definitive come sembrano...In un libro che non so se posso citare e che parla dei giorni convulsi che portarono Berlusconi a comprare il Milan, si riferisce che il 30 ottobre 1985 proprio Il Corriere dello Sport-Stadio uscì in edicola con il titolone "Berlusconi compra il Milan per 24 miliardi di lire". Quel giorno stesso la Fininvest rilasciò un comunicato ufficiale in cui smentiva non solo l'esistenza della trattativa ma anche _"“totale estraneità alle trattative per l'acquisto della squadra milanese”. _

Che la storia si stia ripetendo tra Corriere dello Sport e smentite dei possibili acquirenti?


----------



## ps18ps (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"Berlusconi non sembra deciso a volersi privare del Milan e vuole avere la certezza di poterci ripensare fino all'ultimo minuto senza penali".*



che silvietto preferisca non avere penali ci credo, ma credo anche che la trattativa non sarebbe arrivata a questo punto perchè questi non sono come Bee che accetta tutto quello che vuole il nano di arcore, la loro mi sembra più un offerta da prendere o lasciare


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## ignaxio (28 Aprile 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Raga di allenatori e cose varie parliamone in Bar



E mi avete chiuso il tipico nel BAR


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2016)

*Raga qui si parla di cessione. Basta off topic. Altrimenti partiranno i provvedimenti.*


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> che silvietto preferisca non avere penali ci credo, ma credo anche che la trattativa non sarebbe arrivata a questo punto perchè questi non sono come Bee che accetta tutto quello che vuole il nano di arcore, la loro mi sembra più un offerta da prendere o lasciare



Succede un pandemonio se non vende.
Una disertazione totale dei tifosi e diversi sponsor che mollano la nave.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"Berlusconi non sembra deciso a volersi privare del Milan e vuole avere la certezza di poterci ripensare fino all'ultimo minuto senza penali".*



Dice bene all'ultimo minuto dato che sto encefalo asfaltato ormai cambia personalità ogni mezz'ora...che circo...liberateci!!!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Succede un pandemonio se non vende.
> Una disertazione totale dei tifosi e diversi sponsor che mollano la nave.



Ma secondo te a lui interessa ??? a noi tifosi frega qualcosa .. se perdiamo questo treno ci pentiremo tutta la vita .. questi sono imballati di soldi e hanno un GOVERNO dietro . 

se berlusconi causa palese senilità rinunciasse alla cessione io ho CHIUSO .


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"Berlusconi non sembra deciso a volersi privare del Milan e vuole avere la certezza di poterci ripensare fino all'ultimo minuto senza penali".*



Ha anche detto che Fininvest ha raggiunto l'accordo con i cinesi. Dai Marina e Piersilvio, un ultimo sforzo ed è fatta.  
Comunque il tono a me pare chiaro, vuol far credere che sia titubante per il bene del Milan, per non lasciare come perdente in toto.


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Aprile 2016)

Ragazzi io non so piú come dirvelo,lasciate perdere tutti sti giornalisti che non sanno praticamente NULLA il solo ed unico a cui dare ascolto sono Campopiano e media esteri come Bloomberg,BASTA.Bellinazzo ha cambiato versione 10 volte nell'ultima settimana,idem tutte le altre testate giornalistiche,se ascoltate tutti e prendete per vero tutto vi fate il sangue amaro e basta.Scegliete secondo coscienza quali fonti ritenete affidabili e credete solo e ripeto SOLO a quelle.


----------



## mabadi (28 Aprile 2016)

io so che la trattativa è con jack ma.
Mi sorge un dubbio visto che Lippi potrebbe entrare nella cordata e gli ottimi rapporti con Galliani................
ci siamo capiti


----------



## Doctore (28 Aprile 2016)

Ma non capisco di cosa se ne faccia berlusconi di un peso economico come il milan...


----------



## mrsmit (28 Aprile 2016)

Campopiano su Twitter scrive che secondo Bellinazzo e il Sole 24 ore è stato raggiunto il compromesso tra fininvest e Galatioto.
per finire scrive che sta godendo.


----------



## TheZio (28 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Succede un pandemonio se non vende.
> Una disertazione totale dei tifosi e diversi sponsor che mollano la nave.



Penso anch'io che se non vende quest'anno il prossimo deve svendere e rischiamo pure la bancarotta...


----------



## pisolo22 (28 Aprile 2016)

chi di dovere riporti *il nuovo Articol*o del* Corriere dello sport* che spiega l'affare EVERGRAnDE

ESCLUSIVO: Qui Pechino, ecco perché Evergrande compra il Milan riporta l'intervista a *Gabriele 
Battaglia*, direttore di china-files


----------

